# 5 Accounts  in einer Gilde gesperrt !



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community,

unserer Gilde sind gerade kurz vor Raidbeginn 5 Accounts innerhalb von 15min. gesperrt worden und befinden sich nun in der "Untersuchung". Dauer: 72 Stunden. Emails sind bisher auch noch bei keinem im Postfach.

Merkwürdig an der Sache ist, das alle Chas sehr gutes Equip besitzen und die Sperrungen so schnell hintereinander geschahen.

Wir fragen uns jetzt, was da passiert ist ? 

Hat jemand von euch ähnliches erlebt ?

Hilfe & Tipps gern gesehen !

Greetz

Prigoth


----------



## X-eln (23. Juni 2009)

jo wurde auch eben gebannt, levi 4 türme bug und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juni 2009)

Pöse Exploiter, PÖSE PÖSE PÖSE


----------



## Yukki (23. Juni 2009)

Bei uns ist etwas ähnliches passiert. Der hacker ist die ganze zeit Online gewesen und hat 1k Winter abgefarmt. Hat kein Deutsch verstanden und nur schlecht englisch >.> das find ich auch ziemlich dreißt


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

ja aber wie kann es sein, das kurz vor dem ulduar 10er raid 5 leute fast zeitgleich gesperrt wurden, obwohl alle eingeloggt waren ?


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (23. Juni 2009)

Yukki /sign aber bei mir warns bc inis obwohl wotlk drausen war ( schattenlaby )


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (23. Juni 2009)

was meinsten du mit gesperrt gehackt oder gebannt ?


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> was meinsten du mit gesperrt gehackt oder gebannt ?


das wissen wir ja nicht, es steht nur bei allen, das die acc nun untersucht werden. ist es dann ein hack oder ein bann. ??? sehr merkwürdig


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juni 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> was meinsten du mit gesperrt gehackt oder gebannt ?



Er schreibt doch für 72 Std gesperrt (gebannt). D.h. die 5 Leute werden irgendwas gemacht haben was Onkel Blizzard gar nicht gerne mag.


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch für 72 Std gesperrt (gebannt). D.h. die 5 Leute werden irgendwas gemacht haben was Onkel Blizzard gar nicht gerne mag.



klar wir haben mal eben alle 1 tag vorher leute geflamt, hmm schon klar. wir haben einen guten ruf auf unserem server & achten sehr auf das verhalten unserer members. und wenn zeitgleich, gildenmeister, stellvertret. gm, 2 offis gesperrt sind, dann ist mal sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (23. Juni 2009)

ehm ja WeRkO hast recht vll haben die zu oft gebugused ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ^^


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

wir haben einen bug vor 2 wochen am flammenleviathan gehabt. und zwar wollten wir reseten und sind wieder nach hinten gefahren. der boss is allerdings weitergefahren und so haben wir ihn bis zum eingang der ini gekitet und umgeklatscht. dafür 5 leute zu sperren , bei einem wirklich anspruchslosen boss ist arg übertrieben. also sollte es wirklich der grund sein.

aber spekuliert mal weiter hier leute^^


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> klar wir haben mal eben alle 1 tag vorher leute geflamt, hmm schon klar. wir haben einen guten ruf auf unserem server & achten sehr auf das verhalten unserer members. und wenn zeitgleich, gildenmeister, stellvertret. gm, 2 offis gesperrt sind, dann ist mal sehr merkwürdig...



Ihr müsst aber irgendwas gemacht haben was BLizzard nicht mag, sonst würden sie nicht eure Acc's sperren. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Elega (23. Juni 2009)

Blizzard bannt wann und wen es will und meistens haben sie auch einen guten Grund dafür. Wenn deine Gildies nichts gemacht haben, bekommen sie in 72 Stunden ihren Acc wieder, wenn nicht... naja dann haben sie es wohl verdient. 
Sorry, dass ich dich nicht bei deiner Verschwörungstheorie unterstützen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber irgendwas gemacht haben was BLizzard nicht mag, sonst würden sie nicht eure Acc's sperren. Ganz einfach.



5 Accounts wurden gesperrt?

Ich sehe tiiief in meine Glaskugel und der Nebel lichtet sich! Ich sehe... .ich sehe.. ICH SEHE EINE GRUPPE! Ja ein Tank, ein Heiler und 3 DDs! Sie scheinen in ner Instanz zu sein! OH GOTT! Was machen sie da?? Das war nicht rechtens! War das etwa Bugusing?? Oh oh!^^  

Denkt mal nach wo ihr in BC "gemogelt" habt!^^ War es vielleicht in der Botanika? Mecha? Schlabby? *gg*

Verbrechen lohnt sich nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

keine verschwörungstherorie. es wurden alle top chars aus der gilde gesperrt. low gear leute sind noch online. sieht für mich so aus, als ob wir relativ zeitgleich gehackt wurden und die einen internen bug ausnutzen. by the way, es sind jetzt um die 10 leute


----------



## Frostnova (23. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> aber spekuliert mal weiter hier leute^^



vieleicht hat eure gilde bei der internen blizz-bann-abteilung lotterie gewonnen.

1. preis: 5x bann ohne begründung oder e-mail benachrichtigung für 72 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Pöse Exploiter, PÖSE PÖSE PÖSE


glaube das ist der grund....

ein hacker orientiert sich nicht an einer gilde und hackt 5 chars auf einmal......das ist für den viel zu viel arbeit und der sperrt die auch nicht irgentwie der räumt die leer und fertig...

eher hat blizz die accounts gespert für untersuchungen wegen exploits oder sonst was.....und wiso vorm ulduar raid??? zufall dafür muss es doch kein grund geben...


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 5 Accounts wurden gesperrt?
> 
> Ich sehe tiiief in meine Glaskugel und der Nebel lichtet sich! Ich sehe... .ich sehe.. ICH SEHE EINE GRUPPE! Ja ein Tank, ein Heiler und 3 DDs! Sie scheinen in ner Instanz zu sein! OH GOTT! Was machen sie da?? Das war nicht rechtens! War das etwa Bugusing?? Oh oh!^^
> 
> ...



geistiger dünnpfiff in perfektion. wir haben es echt nicht nötig irgendwelche bugs zu usen. nicht einmal vorgekommen bis auf den flammenleviathan. das dafür leute gesperrt werden, die gar nicht im raid waren, zeigt das du komplett falsch liegst.


----------



## KInstinct (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, das klingt stark nach Bug-Using. So mancher GM guckt schon mal im Raid vorbei um mal nach den Rechten zu gucken.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> geistiger dünnpfiff in perfektion. wir haben es echt nicht nötig irgendwelche bugs zu usen. nicht einmal vorgekommen bis auf den flammenleviathan. das dafür leute gesperrt werden, die gar nicht im raid waren, zeigt das du komplett falsch liegst.



Hey? Woher soll ich wissen was IHR macht? Ich halte weder mit einem von euch Händchen wenn ihr spielt und ich hätte auch keine Beweise ob du überhaupt die Wahrheit schreibst!

Also komm mal auf ein normales Gesprächsniveau runter und geh nicht gleich wegen einem Spaß an die Decke!

Obwohl... wenn du dich da so gereizet fühlst, vielleicht hab ich doch ins schwarze getroffen...


KEIN Hacker wird es schaffen 5-10 Leute aus einer Gilde zu hacken! Ausser ihr habt den Trojaner munter und euch weiter verteilt! Und selbst dann wird er nicht alle gleichzeitig hacken!

Naja, wenn du dich dann so rein garnicht mehr in diesem Fred blicken läßt, wissen wir auch bescheid! XD


----------



## KInstinct (23. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Denkt mal nach wo ihr in BC "gemogelt" habt!^^ War es vielleicht in der Botanika? Mecha? Schlabby? *gg*
> 
> Verbrechen lohnt sich nicht!
> 
> ...



hm.... ich habe nie einen Schurken und kenne Mecha nur von hören sagen und ich hatte keine Ahnung wie man da die Kisten ohne Adds looten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

also, es wurden nun auch leute gesperrt die ulduar und auch naxx noch nie von innen gesehen haben. und ich betone noch einmal, das wir kein bugusing betreiben !

bei dem flammenleviathan haben wir wie gesagt reseten wollen, und ihn dann nach hinten gekitet. dafür werden jetzt leute gesperrt, die gar nicht im raid waren. logisch ist das nicht !!!


----------



## X-eln (23. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> wir haben einen bug vor 2 wochen am flammenleviathan gehabt. und zwar wollten wir reseten und sind wieder nach hinten gefahren. der boss is allerdings weitergefahren und so haben wir ihn bis zum eingang der ini gekitet und umgeklatscht. dafür 5 leute zu sperren , bei einem wirklich anspruchslosen boss ist arg übertrieben. also sollte es wirklich der grund sein.
> 
> aber spekuliert mal weiter hier leute^^



genau das is der grund, bei uns wurden alle 25 leute gebannt die im raid waren als wir den levi bug benutzt haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja selbst schuld ...


----------



## Skansy (23. Juni 2009)

Nur so kurz um das zu vervollständigen ...

Bei uns in der Gilde 32 Leute gebannt ... warscheinlich noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... waren aber noch net on ...

weiss aber garnet warum ... welcher levi bug?


----------



## Zuvo (23. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr schonmal ne E-Mail geschrieben bzw. ticket?


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Scheint als würde es morgen mal keine Lags wegen zu vielen raidenden Gilden in Ulduar geben *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht wurde ja auch ein GM gehackt und jetzt bannt ein Hacker nach Lust und Laune!^^

Man stelle sich die Möglichkeiten vor:

Ohloly flüstert dich:"hallo! Wenn du nicht gebannt werden willst kaufe Gold folgender Adresse *******"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phreeze (23. Juni 2009)

so...da hier mal wieder nur Noobs rumlaufen:

Es wurden auf vielen Server, sehr viele Spieler gebannt. Ob sie exploitet haben oder nicht.

Bei uns hat z.b Leviathan rumgebuggt, er konnte nicht resettet werden, nach einem Fehlpull. Leviathan ist dem Raid nachgefahren ohne dass diese gelbe Mauer da war. Wir haben ihn also einfach so rumgezergt und gelegt (war sogar nen turm aktiv). Alle Leute die diese ID bekommen haben wurden gebannt, ob beim Kill dabei oder nicht. Der Boss wurde also wegen Bug notgedrungen so gekillt. Wir haben den auch schon öfters normal mit 2 gelegt etc. ist ja ein easy Boss.

Emails hat noch keiner bekommen und es handelt sich bei jedem um ein 72h Ban.
Hier http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...20014&sid=3  sieht man dass viele Spieler betroffen sind


----------



## Rabaz (23. Juni 2009)

In Goldhandel verwickelt, accounttausch, bugusing, botusing....das sind jedenfalls erstmal die naheliegenden Antworten bei sowas, sorry.

Wenn ihr die nicht hören wollt dann geht nicht hier an die Öffentlichkeit mit sowas. Ist jedenfalls alles vieeeel naheliegender als die Mär vom zeitgleich gehackt werden, das dürfte mal ziemlicher Quatsch sein.


----------



## djmayman (23. Juni 2009)

in meiner gilde wurden bisher auch 3 gebannt und von befreundeten gilden auch einige.


----------



## Phreeze (23. Juni 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> In Goldhandel verwickelt, accounttausch, bugusing, botusing....das sind jedenfalls erstmal die naheliegenden Antworten bei sowas, sorry.
> 
> Wenn ihr die nicht hören wollt dann geht nicht hier an die Öffentlichkeit mit sowas. Ist jedenfalls alles vieeeel naheliegender als die Mär vom zeitgleich gehackt werden, das dürfte mal ziemlicher Quatsch sein.



und wenn man von nichts Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.

Alle Posts  lesen ftw. Gehackt wurde hier keiner, es wurden auch keine "naheliegenden" und klassische taten begangen wie illegale addons, bots,goldkauf, etc.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juni 2009)

Phreeze schrieb:


> so...da hier mal wieder nur Noobs rumlaufen:



Nette Einleitung, schneller kann man sich wohl nicht unbeliebt machen!


----------



## Phreeze (23. Juni 2009)

Es ist leider so. Es werden gleich Schlussfolgerungen gezogen von Leute die einfach pauschal etwas annehmen. Es wird sich vorher nicht informiert und dann noch einer Bigbrother gemacht und gesagt "dududu böser exploiter" welches ne falsche Unterstellung ist.
Ausserdem *piep* ich drauf beliebt zu sein im Internet oder nicht..ich bin ein Eintrag in ner Datenbank..


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Zuvo schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal ne E-Mail geschrieben bzw. ticket?



keine emails, der ticket schreiber wurder sofort gesperrt, mit der begründung, der hätte jemanden beleidigt. dabei hat er nur unseren fall geschildert. und das sachlich -.-


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> In Goldhandel verwickelt, accounttausch, bugusing, botusing....das sind jedenfalls erstmal die naheliegenden Antworten bei sowas, sorry.
> 
> Wenn ihr die nicht hören wollt dann geht nicht hier an die Öffentlichkeit mit sowas. Ist jedenfalls alles vieeeel naheliegender als die Mär vom zeitgleich gehackt werden, das dürfte mal ziemlicher Quatsch sein.



Ich wäre sehr sehr vorsichtig, Behauptungen aufzustellen die du nicht annähernd beweisen kannst. Und falls du der deutschen Sprache mächtig bist, dann lese meinen Fall vom Flammenlevi. Es sind jetzt sehr viele Fälle bekannt, und ein Exploit ausnutzen, bedeutet wissentlich die Spielmechanik zu manipulieren. Was wir sicherlich nicht getan haben


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (23. Juni 2009)

so hier ma für die leutz die eine klärung hbaen wollen für diese vorfälle: blizz hat alle acc´s die von eineme sogenannten china gold vk char angewispert wurden oder bekannten acc tauschern geredet haben (und net nur 2 oder 3 sätze) eine bann verhängt um etwaige gold oder char änderungen im kravierenden maße zu untersucehn. würden solceh auf dem char gefunden werden wer die ip des spielers komplett gebannt un er würde au ne email bekomm. sollte es nix weiter an vorkomnissen geben udn dere char für *sauber* erklärt is der bann nach 72h aufgehoben. es handelt sich hier nur um eine verstärkte aktion blizzs gegen die gold händler und um diesen auf die spur zu komm.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juni 2009)

Phreeze schrieb:


> Es ist leider so. Es werden gleich Schlussfolgerungen gezogen von Leute die einfach pauschal etwas annehmen. Es wird sich vorher nicht informiert und dann noch einer Bigbrother gemacht und gesagt "dududu böser exploiter" welches ne falsche Unterstellung ist.
> Ausserdem *piep* ich drauf beliebt zu sein im Internet oder nicht..ich bin ein Eintrag in ner Datenbank..



Ja was erwartest du? Das wir uns alle sofort einloggen und nachfragen ob irgendwer irgendwas gehört hat? Das wir bei Blizzard anrufen und gleich ein Ticket eröffnen??

Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden!

Hier wird gefragt und jeder kann seine Vermutungen/Erfahrungen wiedergeben und normalerweise deutet das auf Bugusing hin! Und wahrscheinlich sind die Accounts auch gesperrt worden um eben dieses zu überprüfen!

Und wo liegen wir jetzt falsch?

Vielleicht weil du geschrieben hast es war völlig ungewollt und wir würden ja NIE sowas tun?

Du bist kein Eintrag in einer Datenbank sondern dein Beitrag! Den Unterschied solltest du mir klar machen.....


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Phreeze schrieb:


> und wenn man von nichts Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.
> 
> Alle Posts  lesen ftw. Gehackt wurde hier keiner, es wurden auch keine "naheliegenden" und klassische taten begangen wie illegale addons, bots,goldkauf, etc.


 danke phreeze^^ einer der weiß, wovon ich rede


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> so hier ma für die leutz die eine klärung hbaen wollen für diese vorfälle: blizz hat alle acc´s die von eineme sogenannten china gold vk char angewispert wurden oder bekannten acc tauschern geredet haben (und net nur 2 oder 3 sätze) eine bann verhängt um etwaige gold oder char änderungen im kravierenden maße zu untersucehn. würden solceh auf dem char gefunden werden wer die ip des spielers komplett gebannt un er würde au ne email bekomm. sollte es nix weiter an vorkomnissen geben udn dere char für *sauber* erklärt is der bann nach 72h aufgehoben. es handelt sich hier nur um eine verstärkte aktion blizzs gegen die gold händler und um diesen auf die spur zu komm.


jo genau das was sich alle gewünscht haben das blizz stärker gegen hacker und gold verkäufer vorgehen und jetzt hinterfragen sie jeden schritt von blizz....frag mich ob die das auf der arbeit oder in der schule auch machen...


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

*@ Phreeze*



> 5 Account Hacks in einer Gilde !, Innerhalb von 15min wurden 5 Accounts in einer Gilde gesperrt !


Genau das steht nunmal als Topictitel da und wurde auch anfangs vermutet.
Also fahr mal hier keinen gleich so an!



Prigoth schrieb:


> danke phreeze^^ einer der weiß, wovon ich rede


Schön, anscheinend weißt Du aber schon nicht mehr, was Du selber im Topictitel geschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zum Thema:*

Man kann viel spekulieren.
Meine Vermutung ist auch eher die schon Erwähnte - daß mit der Bannwelle,
die abundzu mal über die Server rollt.
Man kann anhand Eurer Berichte nicht genau nachvollziehen, was genau Ihr gemacht habt -
und wann es war.

Am besten Ihr wartet nun erstmal die Reaktion von Blizzard ab.
Wir können diesbezüglich jedenfalls nicht weiterhelfen.

Viel Erfolg

ps. 
Bin seit Anfang meiner WoW Karriere noch nie gehackt, gesperrt etc. geworden.
Und auf meiner Ignoliste stehen immer noch 0 Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

@ Chaosphoenix88

möchte bitte eine quellenangabe für das was du sagst. und warum werden dann acc gesperrt die mit sicherheit kein chinagold kaufen? 

so wie es aussieht, ist es wohl eine tatsächlich bugusing - untersuchung. 

allerdings muss man einen exploit bewusst benutzen um die spielmechanik zu manipulieren. das haben wir nicht getan.

daher ist das ganze nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

Exploits sagen nix darüber aus, ob sie bewußt oder unbewußt genutzt wurden!
Exploit ist nunmal Exploit! Wurde aber bereits schon gesagt.

Erinnere mich gerade ... gab es dieses Ausnutzen nicht schon auf dem Testserver?
Und wollte Blizzard dem nicht engegenwirken?


----------



## Zintara (23. Juni 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> so hier ma für die leutz die eine klärung hbaen wollen für diese vorfälle: blizz hat alle acc´s die von eineme sogenannten china gold vk char angewispert wurden oder bekannten acc tauschern geredet haben (und net nur 2 oder 3 sätze) eine bann verhängt um etwaige gold oder char änderungen im kravierenden maße zu untersucehn. würden solceh auf dem char gefunden werden wer die ip des spielers komplett gebannt un er würde au ne email bekomm. sollte es nix weiter an vorkomnissen geben udn dere char für *sauber* erklärt is der bann nach 72h aufgehoben. es handelt sich hier nur um eine verstärkte aktion blizzs gegen die gold händler und um diesen auf die spur zu komm.



bevor du solch behauptungen aufstellst kannst du uns betroffenen gleich ma deine Quelle: linken.... ansonsten hast du ma null ahnung, dann wären die server leer da jeder acc. in der zwischen zeit schon vom chinafarmer angesprochen wurde und wenn de nein sagst, meine ich das du schlicht weg lügst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meines erachtens gehts divi. um den flammlevi den man resetet sofern noch andere am eingang stehen, wenn einer im raid wieda so schlau war und den boss gepullt hat.
wäre nur nett ob sich die banns auf die resets beziehen oder darauf das man den boss legt obwohl der sich nicht resetet hat ^^

ps: unser vorfall liegt gute 3wo. zurück, hat blizz eben id.logfile checktool ausgepackt und massenbahn verabreicht ;p

mfg


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Exploits sagen nix darüber aus, ob sie bewußt oder unbewußt genutzt wurden!
> Exploit ist nunmal Exploit! Wurde aber bereits schon gesagt.
> 
> Erinnere mich gerade ... gab es dieses Ausnutzen nicht schon auf dem Testserver?
> Und wollte Blizzard dem nicht engegenwirken?



stimmt halt nicht, den ein exploit is für mein verständniss ein bewusst herbeigeführter fehler um die spielmechanik zu beeinflussen.

ein bug ist ein fehler, der halt "einfach so" auftritt. wir haben den levi bestimmt 40 mal resetet, weil immer wieder fehlpulls da waren. wenn bei 40 resets einmal ein bug auftritt, kann man nicht von exploit sprechen.sry


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> stimmt halt nicht, den ein exploit is für mein verständniss ein bewusst herbeigeführter fehler um die spielmechanik zu beeinflussen.
> 
> ein bug ist ein fehler, der halt "einfach so" auftritt. wir haben den levi bestimmt 40 mal resetet, weil immer wieder fehlpulls da waren. wenn bei 40 resets einmal ein bug auftritt, kann man nicht von exploit sprechen.sry


denkst du da macht blizz unterschiede bug using ist bei denen bug using ob einmal oder 100 mal ob unbewust oder bewust das ist denen egal...


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

*@ Prigoth *

Und, dann ist eben der Bug aufgetreten.
Dann habt Ihr aber bewußt (also ab da Exploit) den Bug ausgenutzt.

Du widersprichst Dir selber.
Kleiner Tip - versuche genau solche Widersprüche bei Blizzard zu vermeiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Exploits können auch ohne Absicht auftreten - und das nicht nur in WoW.
*Da* kannst Du ja mal den Hintergrund und die Bedeutung von Exploits studieren - 
Zeit hast Du ja nun genug.^^ ... sry


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2009)

> Exploits sagen nix darüber aus, ob sie bewußt oder unbewußt genutzt wurden!
> Exploit ist nunmal Exploit! Wurde aber bereits schon gesagt.



Du solltest mal nachschauen, was das Wort exploit bedeutet bevor du so einen Schwachsinn von dir gibst. 

to exploit = ausnutzen

was "unwissentlich" gar nicht möglich ist. Genauso ist es kein "bug using" wenn man zufällig über einen bug stolpert. Von "bug using" kann erst gesprochen werden, wenn es a) gezielt eingeleitet wird, weil man davon gehört hat oder b) man es wiederholt tut.


Zurück zum Thema:

Meine Gilde ist auch betroffen. Wir wußten von dem Bug, haben ihn gezielt im 25er *nicht* benutzt, hatten den Boss schon seit längerer Zeit "legitim" mit 2 Türmen down. Letzte Woche hat jemand den Boss "geadded" und wir wollten resetten, hatten geplant das Ding mit +1 Turm zu machen (was sehr einfach ist und einfach umgezergt werden kann) und da kam er durch die Barriere gefahren und wir haben ihn halt umgehaun.

Wir haben nichts "gewonnen" was wir nicht schon vorher gehabt hätten. Ich finde den Bann zwar ungerechtfertigt aber es ist mir auch komplett egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es nur lustig, wie man gezielt Heigan Achievement mit safespot exploitet hat ohne dafür Probleme zu kriegen. Genauso hat man gezielt das Sartharion Achievement geholt in dem über die Hälfte des Raids einfach "sterben gegangen ist" und es gab keine Probleme.

Insofern tut es mir nur leid, dass ich nicht 4 Türme exploitet habe, das mit einem 72h Bann belohnt wurde (wie es bei sehr vielen der FAll ist) und dann wenigstens was habe, das die 3 Tage Pause rechtfertigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prigoth (23. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *@ Prigoth *
> 
> Und, dann ist eben der Bug aufgetreten.
> Dann habt Ihr aber bewußt (also ab da Exploit) den Bug ausgenutzt.
> ...



wieso widerspreche ich mir selber?^^ ich sage doch nur das bug und exploit nicht ein und die selbe sache sind.


----------



## Zintara (23. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts "gewonnen" was wir nicht schon vorher gehabt hätten. Ich finde den Bann zwar ungerechtfertigt aber es ist mir auch komplett egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gg eben, daher möcht ich wissen obs sich das auf die resets bezieht oda nur wirklich auf den try wo man ihn gelegt hat nachdem der uns zum 4ma hinterher gefahren ist ^^


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

*@ OldboyX*

Schau auch Du mal über Deinem Post - da sind unter dem Link die Bedeutung von Exploits (als ob sie von WoW abtsammen^^)!!

Man, macht doch was Ihr wollt bzw könnt.
Aber erstellt bitte nicht mehr solche Topics - um dann andere User als doof darzustellen.
Wenn Ihr es besser wisst, dann wisst Ihr auch bestimmt zu 100%, warum Ihr gebannt wurdet

tschüss Kiddies


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2009)

> @ OldboyX
> 
> Schau auch Du mal über Deinem Post - da sind unter dem Link die Bedeutung von Exploits (als ob sie von WoW abtsammen^^)!!
> 
> ...



In deinem Link steht genau das, was ich gesagt habe: to exploit = ausnutzen und nicht "zufälliges entdecken eines Bugs". Außerdem habe ich zu keiner Zeit behauptet, dass "exploiting" von WoW erfunden worden wäre. Zudem muss man sagen, dass dein verlinkter Wikipedia Eintrag das Wort in einem etwas anderen Kontext sieht. Diese Definition von einem "exploit" trifft auf unseren Fall überhaupt nicht zu, da keiner von uns irgend eine Software programmiert hat um Mängel in einer anderen Software "darzustellen".

Übrigens wissen wir ja, weshalb wir gebannt wurden, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich es (in vielen Fällen) nicht gerechtfertig finde.

Das Problem ist: Blizzard hat alle Spieler bei denen der Bug aufgetreten ist gebannt anstatt nur jene zu bannen, die den Bug "exploitet" haben. Nun haben Leute wie ich (die ihn mit 25 Mann mit +1 Turm gelegt haben, weil er "zufällig" durch die Barriere gefahren ist) die gleiche "Strafe" wie jene Leute, die ihn zu 2t mit 4 Türmen gelegt haben indem sie ihn gezielt durch die Barriere gepullt haben.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach doof und eine schwache Aktion von Blizzard und im Endeffekt bin ich jetzt "der Dumme" weil ich nun einen Bann habe UND trotzdem das Achievement mit +4 Türmen nicht habe.

Vielleicht verstehst du es ja irgendwann.


----------



## Haszor (23. Juni 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Wurde vor n paar Tagen auch gehackt... wenn das nochmal passiert dann find ich die IP Adresse des Hackers raus, hol meine Ak-47 vom Schrank und blas dem Hacker dann die Birne weg -.- und wenn ich bis nach Japan fahren muss... ^^



Blahblahblah... Anonymität des Internets ftw... wah?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> keine emails, der ticket schreiber wurder sofort gesperrt, mit der begründung, der hätte jemanden beleidigt. dabei hat er nur unseren fall geschildert. und das sachlich -.-




Hmm wenn Blizz sagt as jemand beleidigt hat haben die Hieb und Stichfeste Beweise in Form von Chatlogs und sry so wie du dich hier wiedergibst .. Glaub Ich das der Bann gerechtfertigt war wenn das der Umgangston bei euch in der Gilde ist. Viel Spaß beim Flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (23. Juni 2009)

jap ihr seid offizielle Buguser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (23. Juni 2009)

seit


----------



## Lari (23. Juni 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> seit


Ne, seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit = Zeit


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Juni 2009)

das ist kacke... kann sein das die in ner gruppe waren und was gemacht  haben, was"verbotenes" xD


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Denkt mal nach wo ihr in BC "gemogelt" habt!^^ War es vielleicht in der Botanika? Mecha? Schlabby? *gg*



Was gab's denn da für Mogelmöglichkeiten?

Ich kenn nur den alten "Aran-Bug" wo Pet reingeschickt wurde (ja, ich geb's zu ich hab das auch mal probiert, dann aber gemeldet^^


----------



## Zintara (23. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> das ist kacke... kann sein das die in ner gruppe waren und was gemacht  haben, was"verbotenes" xD




ist auslegungs sache würd ich sagen ... was können wir dafür das der boss uns hinterher kommt und das normale reset nicht funktioniert *normaler weise werden die fahrzeuge zerstört und boss fährt zu seiner ausgangs posi zurück* <<< blizz kennt das problem seit aufspielung des patch und haben es versucht zu fixen mit dem vorletzten kleinen patch, da wurd eingeführt das die fahrzeuge vom system zerstört werden, vorher konnte man gemütlich wieder zur rep.station fahren und von vorn beginnen ... 

die aktion von blizz is meiner meinung nach völligst übertrieben da auch leute von betroffen sind, die garnicht beim bossfight dabei waren <<< sprech von dem fall wo man den boss gelegt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer noch die frage, bann wegen generelles reset oder weil blizz es nicht schafft den bekannten bug so zu fixen das der boss nicht resetet wird - dadurch in der *nicht-kampf zone* gekillt werden kann ...


----------



## chiccolo (23. Juni 2009)

nAbend zusammen

Hab vielleicht die Rätsels Lösung

Hatte heute Morgen ein Ticket geschrieben, weil irgend so ein Level 1 Vollidiot mich anwhisperte "Help please give me 1 gold" 
Vor einer Halben stunde kam Entlich der Gm.

Hat mir gedankt das ich den gemeldet habe .
Als ich sagte , das das in letzter Zeit immer häufiger passiert sagte er :

"ja das Stimmt. Wir haben in letzter Zeit auch viel zu tun mit diesen Schergen.
Aber wir gehen jetzt Konsequenter mit ihnen vor"


----------



## chiccolo (23. Juni 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> so hier ma für die leutz die eine klärung hbaen wollen für diese vorfälle: blizz hat alle acc´s die von eineme sogenannten china gold vk char angewispert wurden oder bekannten acc tauschern geredet haben (und net nur 2 oder 3 sätze) eine bann verhängt um etwaige gold oder char änderungen im kravierenden maße zu untersucehn. würden solceh auf dem char gefunden werden wer die ip des spielers komplett gebannt un er würde au ne email bekomm. sollte es nix weiter an vorkomnissen geben udn dere char für *sauber* erklärt is der bann nach 72h aufgehoben. es handelt sich hier nur um eine verstärkte aktion blizzs gegen die gold händler und um diesen auf die spur zu komm.



Mein vorheriger Post, bezieht sich auf das hier


----------



## Zintara (23. Juni 2009)

chiccolo schrieb:


> nAbend zusammen
> 
> Hab vielleicht die Rätsels Lösung
> 
> ...




das mag ich völligst bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wären die server leer, mit ausnahmen natürlich da die farmer es sicher nicht geschafft haben alle bestehenden acc. anzuwispern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem wären dann meine gildenmember auch weg vom fenster und würden nicht vergnügt sich an der situation hochziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (24. Juni 2009)

Tja dann hättet ihr mal lieber nicht rungebugt, denn das hättet ihr euch vorher schon denken könnnen. Als Raidmember sich auf so nen scheiss einlassen, nur weils der Raidleader sagt? -.-
Ihr wurdet zurecht gekickt. Wer zu doof ist Levi + 4 Türme ohne beschiss hinzukriegen, sry aber der gehört einfach gebannt. Eurem Raidleiter gehört der Account auf der Stelle gebannt (nie wieder online) und der Rest eurer erbärmlichen Cheater-Liga gehört ein verwarnenter 72h bann aufgehängt.

Tut mir leid aber ich habe keinerlei verständniss für sowas, nieder mit den exploidern!


----------



## Saetia (24. Juni 2009)

hey, ich kann dich gut verstehen, unsere komplette gilde ca. 30 leute wurden auch gebannt...und naja wir haben auch kein bescheid per mail bekommen warum wir gebannt wurden... und naja ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass wir schlechtsind aber wir sind sicher keine erfolgreiche raidgilde die den flammen levi auf hardmode probiert... naja bei uns allen 72 h spielpause ohne angaben von blizz =) wirds sich schon wieder einrenken, denke blizz hat da nur einen fehler gemacht 

lg Saetia


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Tja dann hättet ihr mal lieber nicht rungebugt, denn das hättet ihr euch vorher schon denken könnnen. Als Raidmember sich auf so nen scheiss einlassen, nur weils der Raidleader sagt? -.-
> Ihr wurdet zurecht gekickt. Wer zu doof ist Levi + 4 Türme ohne beschiss hinzukriegen, sry aber der gehört einfach gebannt. Eurem Raidleiter gehört der Account auf der Stelle gebannt (nie wieder online) und der Rest eurer erbärmlichen Cheater-Liga gehört ein verwarnenter 72h bann aufgehängt.
> 
> Tut mir leid aber ich habe keinerlei verständniss für sowas, nieder mit den exploidern!




das ja fast so als wenn man einen als alki betitelt weil er 1bier in der woche trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ironie an : wäre mal ne massnahme gewesen 4türme stehen zu lassen da man es ja vorraussehen kann das der boss aufma durch die gelbe absperrung fährt--anstelle nur wie imma seit woche, mit 2türmen;ironie off

vorallem weil nicht mal klar ist worauf sich der massenb. nun wirkich bezieht da es member getroffen hat die bei den bossfights nicht dabei waren... sollten sich einige ma runterfahren da keine fakten aufm tisch liegen, denn es gilt immer noch : im zweifel, recht für den angeklagten.


----------



## Grimog (24. Juni 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Tja dann hättet ihr mal lieber nicht rungebugt, denn das hättet ihr euch vorher schon denken könnnen. Als Raidmember sich auf so nen scheiss einlassen, nur weils der Raidleader sagt? -.-
> Ihr wurdet zurecht gekickt. Wer zu doof ist Levi + 4 Türme ohne beschiss hinzukriegen, sry aber der gehört einfach gebannt. Eurem Raidleiter gehört der Account auf der Stelle gebannt (nie wieder online) und der Rest eurer erbärmlichen Cheater-Liga gehört ein verwarnenter 72h bann aufgehängt.
> 
> Tut mir leid aber ich habe keinerlei verständniss für sowas, nieder mit den exploidern!




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..., dann wäre dir nähmlich aufgefallen, dass mehr als genug ohne einen exploit zu nutzen gebannt wurden. Genau wie Oldboy weiter oben beschrieben hat gibt es auch genug, bei denen der Encounter einfach verbuggt war und ein Resetten nicht möglich. Selbst wenn man dadurch keinen Vorteil gewonnen hat und den boss umgehauen hat, weil ein Resett nicht möglich war und man vlt ein Wipen mit Repkosten und dem entsprechenden Zeitwaste vermeiden wollte, wurde man im Laufe des heutigen Abends aufgrund der Unfähigkeit Blizzards einen bekannten Fehler über einen längern Zeitraum zu beseitigen gebannt. 

Wie schon gesagt das einzig wirklich Ärgerliche an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich nun auch ohne 4tower Achievment dasitze und trotzdem den 72h bann absitzen muss.


----------



## Ryyk (24. Juni 2009)

So liebe Leute, jetzt geht ihr mal brav alle ins Bett, beruhigt euch, schlaft drüber und morgen sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus!

Im Ernst, hier scheinen sich nur die Fronten "Die Gebannten haben nichts gemacht!" und "Die Gebannten bwas ganz Böses gemacht!" zu verhärten.
Vielleicht hat Blizzard eure Accounts wegen eines bestehenden Verdachts auf Bugusing gebannt, vielleicht auch nicht. Zumindest hält der 72 Stunden an, ihr seid ja noch nicht aus dem Spiel hinaus! Blizzard wird einfach etwas untersuchen wollen und übermorgen kanns weitergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an den freundlichen Herren Thí: Ich war noch nie in Ulduar und würde den Flammenleviathan sicherlich nicht mit vier Türmen hinbekommen. Möchtest du mich jetzt bannen? Dann mal los.

Not für das "Wegblasen" gewisser Fallobstsorten sehe ich auch nicht ...


Gute Nacht!
Ryyk


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2009)

Irgendwelche Androhungen von körperlicher Gewalt, gegen wen auch immer, möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen. Ihr alle wisst, dass unsere Spiele genug momentan im Kreuzfeuer stehen und solche Kommentare spielen genau den Leuten in die Karten, die gerne unsere Spiele verbieten möchten.


----------



## Ryyk (24. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Androhungen von körperlicher Gewalt, gegen wen auch immer, möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen. Ihr alle wisst, dass unsere Spiele genug momentan im Kreuzfeuer stehen und solche Kommentare spielen genau den Leuten in die Karten, die gerne unsere Spiele verbieten möchten.



Seh ich auch so, Daumen hoch!


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

Bei dem ärgerlichen Problem gibt's ja hier doch noch was zum schmunzeln.^^

Steigerungsform von völlig


Zintara schrieb:


> das mag ich völligst bezweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry, daß mir das nun so rausrutscht ...

ps.

Gibt derzeit noch weitere Probleme.
Der Loginserver hat anscheinend auch mal wieder Husten ... es geht noch - aber daaaauert ...

greetz & gn8


----------



## heinzz (24. Juni 2009)

hi@all
also die theorie mit den chinagold kann ja mal garnet hinhaun^^ werd fast täglich von goldspammern angewispert u noch nie nen bann gehabt^^ wird wohl am "bug" vom flameboss liegen den se da gewollt oder nicht gewollt genutzt haben^^ einfach ma wipen und neu anfangen wär da de bessre alternative^^ u wer meint er hat weder de zeit nochs gold dazu sollte was andres spieln^^ mfg heinz


----------



## Stefanx1 (24. Juni 2009)

Würden die mich bannen, weil Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist ein sauberes Spiel zu programmieren. Würde ich meine Accounts kündigen, gut ist andere Spielehersteller freuen sich auch über 39 Euro im Monat, zwar schade und die gespielte Zeit, aber so eine Spielschmiede zu unterstützen die Leute bannt die ausversehen ein Fehler im spiel ungewollt finden ist einfach eine frechheit und weiter so patch WoW mal weiter kaputt. Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg. Zwar machen einmal 13 Euro nicht viel aus, aber die masse machst.


----------



## Malekutas (24. Juni 2009)

Grimog schrieb:


> dann wäre dir nähmlich aufgefallen, dass mehr als genug ohne einen exploit zu nutzen gebannt wurden. Genau wie Oldboy weiter oben beschrieben hat gibt es auch genug, bei denen der Encounter einfach verbuggt war und ein Resetten nicht möglich.



das ist so nicht ganz richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann jeden boss reseten und zwar mit dem soft reset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das heist 30min die ini verlassen und warten... 

ich kenne solche probleme schon seit pre bc das encounter sich nicht reseten lassen wollen bzw die bosse einfach despwant sind  (twins aq40) da ham wir tickest geschrieben damit ein gm die ini resetet und er meinte nur das es leider nicht geht .. sondern nur mit einem softreset


und wenn leite gebannt werden die nicht bei dem bosskampf dabei sind.. gibs nur eine logische schlussfolgerung und zwar sie haben die id und so mit "könnten" sie doch dabei gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *@ Phreeze*
> 
> 
> Genau das steht nunmal als Topictitel da und wurde auch anfangs vermutet.
> ...





/sign


wurde nur gehackt nie gebannt^^
und ignoliste hat auch noch keinen besuch bekommen...


----------



## Quintusrex (24. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, die ganzen Gebannten kommen nicht zufällig alle von den Servern, die morgen länger down sind?


----------



## SixNight (24. Juni 2009)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen das in letzter Zeit ganz schön viele Accounts gebannt werden (z.b Sau viele threads in letzter zeit)

@Te einfach abwarten was irgendwann mal in der Email steht ... hier wird ja nur spikuliert


----------



## Atinuviell (24. Juni 2009)

Hm, um das zu lesen bleibe ich sogar länger auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fest steht das Ihr diesen Bug hattet und genutzt habt, *ob nun bewußt oder nicht!*
Um genau DAS heraus zu finden wird Blizz die Accounts gebant haben.
Das ist für die unbewußten Nutzer des Bugs zwar ärgerlich, aber läßt sich nun mal nich ändern.


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> so hier ma für die leutz die eine klärung hbaen wollen für diese vorfälle: blizz hat alle acc´s die von eineme sogenannten china gold vk char angewispert wurden oder bekannten acc tauschern geredet haben (und net nur 2 oder 3 sätze) eine bann verhängt um etwaige gold oder char änderungen im kravierenden maße zu untersucehn. würden solceh auf dem char gefunden werden wer die ip des spielers komplett gebannt un er würde au ne email bekomm. sollte es nix weiter an vorkomnissen geben udn dere char für *sauber* erklärt is der bann nach 72h aufgehoben. es handelt sich hier nur um eine verstärkte aktion blizzs gegen die gold händler und um diesen auf die spur zu komm.



mal angenommen, der acc wurde zur untersuchung gesperrt und blizz findet nix... kriegt man dann die tage gutgeschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nein, ich bin nicht gesperrt, versuch grad das grauen aus der tiefe zu angeln^^ interessiert mich einfach nur^^)


----------



## nascalos (24. Juni 2009)

Also erstens mal ist so ein Bann völlig gerechtfertigt. 

Auch wenn Levi verdammt leicht ist... ist ein Exploid nutzen verboten ende.  
Wer das nicht gemacht hat der wurde nun mal auf einen zusammenhang beschuldigt... deswegen steht/stand in der Email dass sie diesen Fall UNTERSUCHEN.
Wenn ihr es nicht wart dann passt ja alles. 

Jedoch bekommt ihr keine gamegutschrift. Die 3 tage sind futsch und ganz ehrlich wird von niemand sterben. 
Jetzt gibts einige Leute die werden nun völlig empört sein was die scheiße soll...

Jedes mal nach einem Patch und nach dem Installieren müsst ihr euch die Agbs durchlesen und aktzeptieren wer damit nicht einverstanden ist klickt auf "nicht einverstanden" und das spiel wird nicht installiert bzw gestartet.


Außerdem über viele banns braucht mann sich nicht beschweren... ihr meckert dauernd gegen china farmer usw usw... und wenn se mal strikt dagegen vorgehen dann kann es nun mal vorkommen dass andere bzw die falschen beschuldigt werden. Ich mein hacker/ farmer werden sich bestimmt nicht auf ein Silbernes tablett stellen und schreien hier hier bin ich bannt mich und den da... denn der hat von mir gekauft.


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, die ganzen Gebannten kommen nicht zufällig alle von den Servern, die morgen länger down sind?



komplett alle eu-server sind von den banns betroffen und imma noch keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (24. Juni 2009)

> Merkwürdig an der Sache ist, das alle Chas sehr gutes Equip besitzen und die Sperrungen so schnell hintereinander geschahen.



was hat das mit einem bann zu tun ? na ja egal zumindest muss ein verdacht vorliegen der geprüft wird.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2009)

Hach, ich amüsiere mich mal wieder köstlich... ein Thread, ganz nach meinem Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Phreeze schrieb:


> so...da hier mal wieder nur Noobs rumlaufen:


Schön, daß Du nicht geschrieben hast "ausser mir nur Noobs", denn damit schließt Du Dich ja ein. *g*
Trotzdem muß ich Dir widersprechen. Was Dich angeht, weiß ich's natürlich nicht, aber vom ein oder anderen der an der Diskussion beteiligten weiß ich, daß derjenige kein Noob ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Phreeze schrieb:


> Wir haben den auch schon öfters normal mit 2 gelegt etc. ist ja ein easy Boss.


Öfters.... jaja.^^
Wann wurde der das erste mal zu zweit gelegt? Vor 3 Wochen? 4?
Das hast Du natürlich direkt aus dem Stehgreif nachgemacht und machst das seitdem jede Woche mehrmals, richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Prigoth schrieb:


> ein bug ist ein fehler, der halt "einfach so" auftritt. wir haben den levi bestimmt 40 mal resetet, weil immer wieder fehlpulls da waren. wenn bei 40 resets einmal ein bug auftritt, kann man nicht von exploit sprechen.sry


"Nein Herr GM, wirklich nicht. Ich bin zwar 40 mal gegen die Wand gesprungen, aber woher sollte ich wissen, daß ich beim 41. mal da _durch _springe?"
Sorry, aber wenn ich eine Instanz-ID untersuche als GM und sehe, daß da der Levi 40x resettet wurde und dann beim 41. Pull ein Bug auftrat, der dann ausgenutzt wurde...
Jaja, ich verstehe, da ist der Gedanke an exploiten sicherlich absolut abwegig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und auf meiner Ignoliste stehen immer noch 0 Leute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir reden hier von WoW? ^^

... Ganz sicher? ^^


----------



## Silanas (24. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Androhungen von körperlicher Gewalt, gegen wen auch immer, möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen. Ihr alle wisst, dass unsere Spiele genug momentan im Kreuzfeuer stehen und solche Kommentare spielen genau den Leuten in die Karten, die gerne unsere Spiele verbieten möchten.



Danke. Du sprichst mir aus meinem ganzen Herzen, nachdem ich mir einfach nur meinen Teil dachte bei dem Beitrag, den Du gerade kritisiert hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/bow /salute


----------



## Avirok (24. Juni 2009)

Lesen hier eig. noch leute die Vorposts oder labern die einfach drauf los um ihre eigene Stimme zu hören?

Steht ganz klar dort das sie lediglich resetten wollten, das dann des Mistvieh verbuggt und Blizz dafür die acc. sperrt find ich is ne Unverschämtheit würde da auch ordentlich Druck machen weil geht ja net is bezahlte Spielzeit bzw. wertvolle Raidzeit....


----------



## justblue (24. Juni 2009)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: Wie kann man beim Leviathan einen "Fehlpull" machen, der einen zum Resetten zwingt? Wenn man die letzten Riesen zu früh pullt, dann kann man die wegkiten und gut ist - aber "Fehlpull" klingt irgendwie schon etwas eigenartig.

Ich kenne einige Leute, die wegen des Ausnutzens des Leviathan-Bugs eine 3-Tages-Pause verordnet bekommen haben. Sogar Raids aus den Top 100 sind dabei, bei denen ich mich frage, warum ausgerechnet diese imba Leute es notwendig haben, Bugs bei einem der leichtesten Bosse in Ulduar auszunutzen. Naja, 3 Tage sind nicht die Welt. Aussitzen und für die Zukunft gelernt haben kann doch auch etwas Schönes sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2009)

Avirok schrieb:


> Lesen hier eig. noch leute die Vorposts oder labern die einfach drauf los um ihre eigene Stimme zu hören?


Du hörst Stimmen, wenn Du im Forum schreibst? Oo
Ich hoffe Du bist nicht alleine zu hause, oder hast Fernseher/Radio an.....



Avirok schrieb:


> Steht ganz klar dort das sie lediglich resetten wollten, das dann des Mistvieh verbuggt und Blizz dafür die acc. sperrt find ich is ne Unverschämtheit würde da auch ordentlich Druck machen weil geht ja net is bezahlte Spielzeit bzw. wertvolle Raidzeit....


Es steht auch da, daß sie 40x resettet haben.
Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt, gell?


----------



## Cali75 (24. Juni 2009)

Chaosphoenix88 schrieb:


> so hier ma für die leutz die eine klärung hbaen wollen für diese vorfälle: blizz hat alle acc´s die von eineme sogenannten china gold vk char angewispert wurden oder bekannten acc tauschern geredet haben (und net nur 2 oder 3 sätze) eine bann verhängt um etwaige gold oder char änderungen im kravierenden maße zu untersucehn. würden solceh auf dem char gefunden werden wer die ip des spielers komplett gebannt un er würde au ne email bekomm. sollte es nix weiter an vorkomnissen geben udn dere char für *sauber* erklärt is der bann nach 72h aufgehoben. es handelt sich hier nur um eine verstärkte aktion blizzs gegen die gold händler und um diesen auf die spur zu komm.



Das ist Quatsch, wurde auch schon wg. Goldkauf angewispert und hatte bisher keinen Bann. Hab den Anquatscher aber auch gleich gemeldet.


----------



## tpnx (24. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> also, es wurden nun auch leute gesperrt die ulduar und auch naxx noch nie von innen gesehen haben. und ich betone noch einmal, das wir kein bugusing betreiben !
> 
> bei dem flammenleviathan haben wir wie gesagt reseten wollen, und ihn dann nach hinten gekitet. dafür werden jetzt leute gesperrt, die gar nicht im raid waren. logisch ist das nicht !!!



Hmm, du befragst Leute, nach Sachen, die sie nicht wissen können und wirst dann auch noch mucks, wenn jemand eine Vermutung äußert? FAIL!

Oder willst du nur bemitleidet werden und hören, wie pöse doch Blizz ist, weil Member mit (natürlich) blütenreiner Weste gebannt wurden? Merkste was?


----------



## Technocrat (24. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nette Einleitung, schneller kann man sich wohl nicht unbeliebt machen!



Denk Dir nichts, ist die normale Geistesthaltung derer, die sich für die Raider-Elite halten. Die meisten von denen sind so drauf: Alle sind noobs, außer man selber.


----------



## tpnx (24. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Denk Dir nichts, ist die normale Geistesthaltung derer, die sich für die Raider-Elite halten. Die meisten von denen sind so drauf: Alle sind noobs, außer man selber.



Die sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Einfach überlesen und gut ist, die können nix dafür, die sind zu PRO um sich ordentlich mit dem "Pöbel" unterhalten zu können.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. Juni 2009)

Ähhhm ...

*GZ zum Bug-Using !*

Sorry, mehr fällt mir dazu nich ein *lol* ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benon (24. Juni 2009)

Hmm... es gibt da 5 Dinge die mir nicht so ganz einleuchten wollen:

1. "Merkwürdig an der Sache ist, das alle Chas sehr gutes Equip besitzen und die Sperrungen so schnell hintereinander geschahen."

-Was hat das ganze mit dem Equipstand der Leute zu tun?

2. "ja aber wie kann es sein, das kurz vor dem ulduar 10er raid 5 leute fast zeitgleich gesperrt wurden, obwohl alle eingeloggt waren ?"

-Warum sollte Blizzard nicht bannen können wenn du Online bist?

3. "klar wir haben mal eben alle 1 tag vorher leute geflamt, hmm schon klar. wir haben einen guten ruf auf unserem server & achten sehr auf das verhalten unserer members. und wenn zeitgleich, gildenmeister, stellvertret. gm, 2 offis gesperrt sind, dann ist mal sehr merkwürdig..."

- Du erwartest Hilfe und dann sowas? Im ganzen Threat stehen vlt 2 Sätze von dir drin die nicht Leute beleidigen oder sinnlos sind.

4. "wir haben den levi bestimmt 40 mal resetet, weil immer wieder fehlpulls da waren. wenn bei 40 resets einmal ein bug auftritt, kann man nicht von exploit sprechen"

- Den Flammenleviatan 40mal resetet wegen Fehlpulls? Glaubst du dir das selbst?
Was für einen Grund sollte man dafür gehabt haben ausser man hofft das der bug auftritt?

5. Was schlagt ihr euch hier die Köpfe ein? Woher will irgendwer wissen warum Blizzard das macht? Vermutungen gibts viele aber es nützt nichts sich hier zu verhauen wenn die Infos eh nur von Blizzard zu bekommen sind.

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juni 2009)

Avirok schrieb:


> Steht ganz klar dort das sie lediglich resetten wollten, das dann des Mistvieh verbuggt und Blizz dafür die acc. sperrt find ich is ne Unverschämtheit würde da auch ordentlich Druck machen weil geht ja net is bezahlte Spielzeit bzw. wertvolle Raidzeit....


Und nun gilt es eben zu klären, ob "lediglich resetten" ohne jede Absicht oder doch mit Hintergedanken. Die Accounts befinden sich schließlich in Untersuchung, wie der TE schrieb. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie Blizz die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Gilden-, Gruppen-, Schlachtzugchats für den fraglichen Zeitraum durchgesehen werden.

Es ist sicherlich ärgerlich, wenn es jemanden trifft, der diesen Bug zu keiner Zeit ausnutzen wollte. Nur haben wir alle den Nutzungsbedingungen mit diesen Konditionen zugestimmt, da hilft alles Zetern nicht (ja, auch ich würde so sehr fluchen, dass jeder Hexenmeister daneben erblassen täte. Aber eher in der Küche als hier im Forum).

Allerdings ist es bei diesem Bug auch sehr einfach, sich als Unschuldslamm darzustellen. Wenn ich mit der Chopper 10 mal gegen die Eisentür in IF fahre um nach Old IF zu kommen, kann ich mich nicht so leicht rausreden ("sorry, lieber gm. wollte bronzebart auf ne spritztour mit der chopper einladen. warum ich gegen die tür gefahren bin? grobmotoriker!")

Warum nun Leute gebannt wurden, die gar nicht dabei waren, wurde bereits spekuliert (ID)

Die komfortabelste Lösung wäre schlussendlich diesen Bug in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Huds (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Exploits sagen nix darüber aus, ob sie bewußt oder unbewußt genutzt wurden!
> Exploit ist nunmal Exploit! Wurde aber bereits schon gesagt.
> 
> Erinnere mich gerade ... gab es dieses Ausnutzen nicht schon auf dem Testserver?
> Und wollte Blizzard dem nicht engegenwirken?



Exploiten ist das bewusste und beabsichtigte Ausnutzen von Spielefehlern um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Was du also sagst ist Blödsinn. 

Exploiten kann man in wow auch gar nicht, wenn dann ist es Bugusing. Wieso der Begriff Exploit verwendet wird ist mir schleierhaft.

Gruss


----------



## Huds (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Exploits sagen nix darüber aus, ob sie bewußt oder unbewußt genutzt wurden!
> Exploit ist nunmal Exploit! Wurde aber bereits schon gesagt.
> 
> Erinnere mich gerade ... gab es dieses Ausnutzen nicht schon auf dem Testserver?
> Und wollte Blizzard dem nicht engegenwirken?



Exploiten ist das bewusste und beabsichtigte Ausnutzen von Spielefehlern um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Was du also sagst ist Blödsinn. 

Exploiten kann man in wow auch gar nicht, wenn dann ist es Bugusing. Wieso der Begriff Exploit verwendet wird ist mir schleierhaft.

Gruss


----------



## Huds (24. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> 1. es wurden alle top chars aus der gilde gesperrt. low gear leute sind noch online.
> 
> 2. also, es wurden nun auch leute gesperrt die ulduar und auch naxx noch nie von innen gesehen haben. und ich betone noch einmal, das wir kein bugusing betreiben !
> 
> 3. der ticket schreiber wurder sofort gesperrt, mit der begründung, der hätte jemanden beleidigt. dabei hat er nur unseren fall geschildert. und das sachlich -.-




Wenn ich deine Beiträge in dem Thread alle zusammenfassend betrachte kommt mir der Gedanke nahe das du nur rumtrollst. Irgendwie scheint das ganze immer unglaubwürdiger das du da schilderst.


----------



## Nahan (24. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Beiträge in dem Thread alle zusammenfassend betrachte kommt mir der Gedanke nahe das du nur rumtrollst. Irgendwie scheint das ganze immer unglaubwürdiger das du da schilderst.



Wenn du mal auf die offizielle WoW-Seite gehst, wirst du von anderen Leuten ähnliche Dinge lesen...


----------



## elendi93 (24. Juni 2009)

Naja du mit Bans von BLizzard kenn ich mich aus xDDD 

Ich wurde auch mal 72 stunden Gebant weil ich angeblich 500Gold von einem anderen Account geholt hab also mich reingehackt hab und dann mir zugeschickt ^^ dabei hatte ich nur plötzlich 500g im Briefkasten ... da hat sich wohl wer vertan ^^ naja ich hab dann support angerufen die ham bisse rumgestresst bis ich lauter wurde ^^ dann ham se bissel rumgefummelt und nach 5 6 stunden konnte ich wieder zocken war aber bissel lächerlich ^^ find man könnte vorher ruhig vom gm angeschrieben werden oder sowas ganz plötzlich mittem ausem Spiel rauszufliegen is schon sehr blöd ... wir waren zwar grad net im raid aber haben zu 3 unsere twinks gelevelt und wurden da dann unterbrochen und das zu unrecht ...


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hach, ich amüsiere mich mal wieder köstlich... ein Thread, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich amüsiere mich mit dir und danke für das morgendliche Grinsen.

Höm, ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich von dem Bug gewusst hätt, wär auch ich 40mal gegen "die Wand gehüpft". 
Aber ich zähle wohl leider zur Kategorie des Herrn phreeze.

Naja nach Lektüre der offiziellen Foren dürfte eines wohl klar sein: ja, der Bug is schuld am Bann.


Was mich jetzt spontan aufregt, wieso werden diese Leute gebannt, das ist doch relativ harmlos. 
Auf meiner Feuerlöschreise habe ich gefühlte 297 Botuser gesehen und gemeldet, aber das ist egal. Die dürfen das *schnief* -regt mich viel mehr auf. 
Solln die das Spiel richtig programmieren oder wie das heisst, dann gibts auch keine Bugs.
Aber selber was extern Programmiertes benutzen, um auf dem Spiel rumzureiten nach Belieben- DAS gehört gebannt und zwar permafrostig.


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. Juni 2009)

Leviathans Wandresetting ist ein Bugusing, da der Programmcode fehlerhaft ist und er durch die Wand den Raid verfolgt.
Heigans Savepoint (damals) war ein Exploit, da der Bereich einfach nicht abgedeckt wurde.

Zum Problem selber:
Probleme haben zurzeit nur solche Raids, die aktive Türme (also Achievement Stürmer) stehen gelassen haben.
Blizzard kann dies durch Kampflogs sauber erfahren. Alle Raidmember, die keine aktiven Türme beim Kampf hatten, werden reaktiviert, bzw. sind nicht mal betroffen.
Alle die Türme im Log haben werden genauer betrachtet. Haben die Fahrzeuge Schaden durch bspw. die Ranken bekommen? Keiner kann sagen, dass sie mit Heiler Haut aus dem Kampf gehen, wenn Türme aktiv sind.
Werden solche Ungereimtheiten (plötzlicher Turm-Dmg-Stopp, aber weiterer Dmg gegen Leviathan) gefunden, werden die Chats genauer betrachtet.

Und wer nun absichtlich Türme aktiv hatte und den Bug ausnutzte, der sollte auch dafür bestraft werden.


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

Mir war ja schon langweilig, weil heute die Server früher on waren und deshalb der ,, Mittwoch server down was tun?" Thread, kaum besucht war.

Aber hier gibts ja Ablenkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. 40 ma resetten wegen Fehlpull...hmm... . Also das muss schon Absicht gewesen sein, wenn man sooft fehlpullt oder ihr habt ein paar Tastaturroller im raid gehabt (oder DPs geile *gg*).

2. Was würdest du denken wenn, du Lehrer wärst und einer während einer Klassenarbeit 40 mal !! sein Blatt unter Nachbars Tisch fallen lässt unter den Tisch rutscht, die Arbeit aufhebt und betohnt langsam wieder zu seinem Platz zurückschluft (am besten, er kuckt sich dabei noch verschwörerisch um).

Logische Konsequenz: 6 . Und sich dann noch beschweren ist schon arg blöd.

3. Außerdem beschweren sich doch alle das Blizzard nicht genug durchgreift, gegen Buguser usw. . Aber wenn man selber betroffen ist sieht das natürlich gaaaanz anders aus.. .

In dem Sinne 
XX-Elf


----------



## Nahan (24. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> 2. Was würdest du denken wenn, du Lehrer wärst und einer während einer Klassenarbeit 40 mal !! sein Blatt unter Nachbars Tisch fallen lässt unter den Tisch rutscht, die Arbeit aufhebt und betohnt langsam wieder zu seinem Platz zurückschluft (am besten, er kuckt sich dabei noch verschwörerisch um).



Als Lehrer würde ich ihn umsetzen und ihn dort weiterschreiben lassen. Falls er es dort immer noch macht (mit jemand anderem), so droht ihm eben seine gerechte Strafe.


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> Als Lehrer würde ich ihn umsetzen und ihn dort weiterschreiben lassen. Falls er es dort immer noch macht (mit jemand anderem), so droht ihm eben seine gerechte Strafe.




Ich würde ihn nach Afghanistan versetzen lassen und in McDonald Klamotten als Aufklärer einsetzen.


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Leviathans Wandresetting ist ein Bugusing, da der Programmcode fehlerhaft ist und er durch die Wand den Raid verfolgt.
> Heigans Savepoint (damals) war ein Exploit, da der Bereich einfach nicht abgedeckt wurde.
> 
> Zum Problem selber:
> ...



du magst also in den raum stellen das alle acc. die den erfolg mit min. 1turm bekommen haben, gebannt wurden und nach überprüfung wieder clear sind <<< vorrausgesetzt ihnen kann man nichts nachweisen ...
schick mir deine Quelle ^^ da wir bei uns raids veranstallten mit ziemlich vielen rdm. die ja nun alle gebannt sein müssten da wir immer türme stehen lassen ....


----------



## Hikaru87 (24. Juni 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Naja, 3 Tage sind nicht die Welt. Aussitzen und für die Zukunft gelernt haben kann doch auch etwas Schönes sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap, 3 Tage sind wirklich nicht die Welt. Allerdings bedeutet 3 Tage Bann = Final Warning, muss dann nur noch ne Kleinigkeit kommen wie z.B. Spamming oder anstößiger Name und schon is man weg vom Fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kann Poserritter nur zustimmen.

Ich sehe es auch so, dass Blizz lieber zum Teil langjährige Kunden sperrt, als Bots, die mit den Namen Ujadadkf  oder ähnliches Farmspots abgrasen und da leveln.
Bei dem der Frage Warum kann mir nur einfallen, das in dem Fall mehrer User wegfallen, nämlich die Botuser Chinafarmer, und die Leute, die kein Gold mehr kaufen können und dann keine Lust mehr auf da Game haben.

Zu alten WOW Zeiten haben die Gm´s zb in Silithus etwas unternommen, aber seit BC nicht mehr und das kann meiner Meinung nach nur der Marktwirtschaft zuzuordnen sein.

Zum TE.

Blizzard sperrt viel zu wenig, wenn dann in Wellen, iwas muss da im argen liegen, denn wenn sie mal was machen, dann gehen die Sperren Banns zu 95 % in Ordnung.
Das betrifft Einzelne bei Gildensperrungen (also viele einer Gilde / RA Gruppe) tendiere ich zu 100%.



Kel


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Jap, 3 Tage sind wirklich nicht die Welt. Allerdings bedeutet 3 Tage Bann = Final Warning, muss dann nur noch ne Kleinigkeit kommen wie z.B. Spamming oder anstößiger Name und schon is man weg vom Fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ist nach meiner Meinung auch völlig zu recht so


----------



## Footye (24. Juni 2009)

ach selbst wenn es ein hacker wäre, ihr habt bugs geused - und das absichtlich.. also blizzard gogo, bannt solche leute


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

Kelvarmellon schrieb:


> ..........................
> Ich sehe es auch so, dass Blizz lieber zum Teil langjährige Kunden sperrt, als Bots, die mit den Namen Ujadadkf oder ähnliches Farmspots abgrasen und da leveln.
> Bei dem der Frage Warum kann mir nur einfallen, das in dem Fall mehrer User wegfallen, nämlich die Botuser Chinafarmer, und die Leute, die kein Gold mehr kaufen können und dann keine Lust mehr auf da Game haben.
> 
> ...



he gestern:
Vbngf /2 : wts [Frostlotus][Eternal Earth][Titanium Ore]

ich shiftklick auf den Namen:
(Mensch, Krieger lvl1) Gilde: <*as long as Day*>

den Gildennamen fand ich schon einfallsreich *hust*


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

katzeausleidenschaft schrieb:


> am meisten ärgert mich das man sich nicht wehren kann.
> man kann nicht ins wow forum posten. man bekommt keine e-mail ect.
> 
> ich bin mit meinen leuten am besprechen ob wir sobald es draussen ist zu aion wechseln.
> ...



Ich nehme mal du weist nicht was Faschistisch bedeutet oder?.... .
Wer nur weil er mal von nem Bann betroffen ist oder so jemanden kennt muss noch lange nicht dumme, völlig unpassende und evt. auch beleidigende Begriffe nutzen .....


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

katzeausleidenschaft schrieb:


> am meisten ärgert mich das man sich nicht wehren kann.
> man kann nicht ins wow forum posten. man bekommt keine e-mail ect.
> 
> ich bin mit meinen leuten am besprechen ob wir sobald es draussen ist zu aion wechseln.
> ...




was meinst wie das im wow forum abgehen würde wenn alle game gebannten, fürs forum frei wären ???
finds nur zu goil was hier für theorien rauskommen wobei keiner was in der hand hat da noch keine mails rausgegangen sind, seitens blizz...
das es mit dem levi zutun hat kann man ja nicht in frage stellen aber in welcher hinsicht, was nun seitens blizz wirklich geandeht-bemängelt wird.



wenn ich meine badennixxn im pool verarztet hab kommsch ma skype oder ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird aba noch nen wenig dauern ...


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

Naja das ganze dreht sich im Kreis, wer, wie, was und warum gesagt hat weis eh keiner mehr.

Viele schreiben nur um zu beleidigen und weichen vom Thema ab..

/vote for close


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal du weist nicht was Faschistisch bedeutet oder?.... .
> Wer nur weil er mal von nem Bann betroffen ist oder so jemanden kennt muss noch lange nicht dumme, völlig unpassende und evt. auch beleidigende Begriffe nutzen .....



Faschistisch sind totalitär ausgerichtete diktatorische Gesellschaftsordnungen. 
Und wenn Blizz hier Leute bannt, weil die ein Ticket aufgemacht haben, um für ihren verzweifelten Kumpel zu fragen, warum der gebannt wurde, dann ist das an Faschismus grenzende Handlungsweise. Seh ich nicht anders.

Auf son Shice hab ich keinen Bock. Da krieg ich Kreislauf.


----------



## nilZy (24. Juni 2009)

naja halt mal 72 stunden ohne wow =)


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2009)

Ob das denn so alles stimmt weiß man natürlich nicht.
Behaupten kann man vieles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Faschistisch sind totalitär ausgerichtete diktatorische Gesellschaftsordnungen.
> Und wenn Blizz hier Leute bannt, weil die ein Ticket aufgemacht haben, um für ihren verzweifelten Kumpel zu fragen, warum der gebannt wurde, dann ist das an Faschismus grenzende Handlungsweise. Seh ich nicht anders.
> 
> Auf son Shice hab ich keinen Bock. Da krieg ich Kreislauf.




danke hast mir im grossen und ganzen aus der seele gesprochen... für einige darf man keine wörter ausm lat. abstamm kommen da sie gleich anfangen einem dinge zu unterstellen die garnicht in diesem kontext gemeint waren ...

back to topic : mir is klar das es stunden dauern kann bis man eine infomail bekommen kann nur wieviel stunden gar tage soll man dann noch warten ?
ich kann auf arbeit auch keine abmahnung verteiln und mit der begründung kommen das ich die begründung für die abmahnung in einer woche schriftlich zukommen lasse ...


----------



## chyroon (24. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Auf son Shice hab ich keinen Bock. Da krieg ich Kreislauf.



Wie? und ohne den shice haste kein Kreislauf? Würd mal zum Arzt damit gehen oder einfach wieder in den Sarg klettern^^


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Faschistisch sind totalitär ausgerichtete diktatorische Gesellschaftsordnungen.
> Und wenn Blizz hier Leute bannt, weil die ein Ticket aufgemacht haben, um für ihren verzweifelten Kumpel zu fragen, warum der gebannt wurde, dann ist das an Faschismus grenzende Handlungsweise. Seh ich nicht anders.
> 
> Auf son Shice hab ich keinen Bock. Da krieg ich Kreislauf.



Ich poste (ist ja sehr beliebt) ein paar auszüge aus Wikipedia zu Faschismus:

Eine extrem nationalistische, populistische Herrschaftsform mit ausgeprägtem Führerkult

Der übermäßige Gebrauch von politischen Symbolen wie Fahnen, Marschkolonnen und Uniformen in rituellen Massenzeremonien

Die Anwendung und ideologische Verherrlichung von Gewalt

Also komm pls nicht mit sowas. Die Leute denken immer so müssen mit Fachbegriffen um sich werfen weils ja so toll klingt.

Behaupten zu den Banns, warum und wer kann er viel behaupten.
Ich für mich finde es gut wenn Blizzard leute bannt und so so vorwarnt, da hier ja eindeutig ein Verstoß vorlag (40 x resetet hallo?).

Das Spieler gebannt wurden, nur weil sie sich erkundigt haben halte ich jetzt mal für Schwachsinn.

MFG

XX-Elf


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Faschistisch sind totalitär ausgerichtete diktatorische Gesellschaftsordnungen.
> Und wenn Blizz hier Leute bannt, weil die ein Ticket aufgemacht haben, um für ihren verzweifelten Kumpel zu fragen, warum der gebannt wurde, dann ist das an Faschismus grenzende Handlungsweise. Seh ich nicht anders.


a) Weiß man ja nicht, ob diejenigen, die da dann Tickets für die Kumpel aufgemacht haben, nicht eh beim exploiten dabei waren. "Ui, die werden gerade alle gebannt... schnell mal ein Ticket schreiben und fragenw as das soll. Wenn die mich dann bannen erzähl ich allen, daß ich nichts gemacht hab ausser ein Ticket dazu zu schreiben". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) Weiß man auch nicht was diejenigen in die Tickets geschrieben haben. Bei Tickets frei nach dem Motto: "Leute, was ist das denn hier für ein Scheissladen????? Habta einen anna Klatsche oda watt??? Alle Gildmates gebannt, ey... voll mies Alta... Habt ihr Asis nix besseres zu tun? Könnt ihr Affen euch nicht mal um Bots kümmern?" kann ich schon verstehen, wenn diejenigen direkt mal (aus einem anderen Grund als exploiten) ebenfalls für 3 Tage gebannt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Poserritter schrieb:


> Auf son Shice hab ich keinen Bock. Da krieg ich Kreislauf.


Als Untoter könnte es Dich freuen - muß es aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> Wie? und ohne den shice haste kein Kreislauf? Würd mal zum Arzt damit gehen oder einfach wieder in den Sarg klettern^^




He kennt ihr etwa Horst Schlämmer nicht? Dann macht ma Youtube an und lacht ne Runde.

Edit: in NRW sacht man wohl auch: da krisch isch Plaque! 
Aber ich find den vom Schlämmer besser. 

H. Schlämmer bei "Wer wird Millionär?"

da hat er ab und an Kreislauf.


----------



## Drakenx (24. Juni 2009)

Und ich frage mich, warum hier so viel diskuttiert wird...

Der Bann/die Überprüfung wird schon seine Gründe haben. Da kann mir der TE erzählen, was er will.
Zugegeben wird nie etwas - auch im RL nicht.

Und genau deshalb gibt es jetzt die Überprüfung.

Wenn nach ablauf der 72 Stunden nichts herausgekommen ist, ists doch wunderbar - falls doch Pech gehabt - hoffentlich gibts dann nen Permabann.

Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit - wir haben es nicht nötig - blablabla.
Ich habe in meinem Leben schon viele Lügengeschichten aufgetischt bekommen.

Von daher - einfach abwarten - Email wird schon kommen

Gruß

Draken


----------



## Technocrat (24. Juni 2009)

katzeausleidenschaft schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinen leuten am besprechen ob wir sobald es draussen ist zu aion wechseln.
> das sind ja faschistische methoden hier.



a) Du weißt nicht, was Faschismus ist
b) Du hast noch kein Spiel von NCSoft gespielt. Da wünsche ich dann viel Spaß mit denen, hehehehe


----------



## Winipek (24. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> He kennt ihr etwa Horst Schlämmer nicht? Dann macht ma Youtube an und lacht ne Runde.
> 
> Edit: in NRW sacht man wohl auch: da krisch isch Plaque!
> Aber ich find den vom Schlämmer besser.




Hehe^^ Hab ich mir auch gedacht !

btt: Besteht denn die Chance, das wir hier noch erfahren, warum gebannt wurde? Also erfolgt in jedem Fall eine Rückmeldung Blizzards, nach dem Motto: "..wir haben aus dem und dem Grund deinen Account geprüft...,bla bla.."
Vorrausgesetzt der Te teilt uns das dann mit....
Oder ist der nach Ablauf der 72 Stunden einfach wieder zugänglich/ oder auch nicht  und es gibt keine weitere 
Erläuterung dazu ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lareth2 (24. Juni 2009)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen... aber hier ein bißchen Hintergrund-Info für alle, die meinen, daß Blizzard sie persönlich angreifen will.

Blizz setzt automatische Prüfmechanismen ein, um verdächtiges Verhalten zu erkennen, und dann automatisch Banns zu vergeben. Anschließend wird der Fall dann irgendwann von einem Mitarbeiter untersucht, und wenn sich rausstellt, daß der Automatismus hier was falsches erkannt hat, wird der Account wieder freigeschaltet. Es ist also absolut möglich, daß sie einfach eine Überprüfung drin haben in dem Stil "WENN der Leviathan südlich von Position X getötet wird DANN banne alle Leute mit der Id".

Dasselbe Problem gab es z.B. mit der Einführung von Patch 3.0. Damals wurden viele Bots eingesetzt, um Düsterbruch abzufarmen. Blizz hatte daraufhin einen Prüfmechanismus eingerichtet, der automatisch gebannt hat, wenn man innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit Düsterbruch zu oft resettet hat. Die ganzen Farmbots wurden dadurch zuverlässig erkannt und gebannt. Mit 3.0 kamen aber die Achievements dazu, unter anderem auch Achievements für Ruf beim Dampfdruck-Kartell. Die schnellste Möglichkeit, diesen Ruf zu farmen, gibt es im Düsterbruch. Ein ganzer Haufen achievementgeiler Spieler ist also in den Düsterbruch gerannt, hat den Goblin befreit, die Instanz zurückgesetzt, ist wieder rein, und so weiter. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie diese Leute sich dann gewundert haben, als sie nach kurzer Zeit alle gebannt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz hatte einfach nicht dran gedacht, daß die Bot-Falle nun auch echte Spieler fängt, die durch das neue Achievement-System dazu motiviert wurden, ein Verhalten zu zeigen, daß sonst typisch für Farmbots war. Soweit ich weiß, wurden aber alle diese gebannten Accounts - nachdem Blizz-Mitarbeiter sich die Fälle angeschaut haben - wieder freigeschaltet, und die Bot-Falle im Düsterbruch wurde abgeschaltet.

Die Lehre aus der ganzen Sache ist, daß Blizz Accounts automatisch bannt, diese Banns aber später von einem Mitarbeiter überprüft werden. Wenn man dann schlüssig darlegen kann, daß man nicht bewußt gegen Blizzs Richtlinien verstoßen hat, werden die Banns aufgehoben. Das ist unangenehm, aber wohl der einzig praktikable Weg, um Mißbrauch zu verhindern - schließlich kann Blizz nicht jeder Raid-Id einen eigenen GM zuweisen, der schaut, ob die Leute keinen Unsinn machen. Und daß Bug-Using von Blizz überprüft wird, finde ich persönlich sehr gut.

So... nun wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß beim Weiter-Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

Lareth2 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen... aber hier ein bißchen Hintergrund-Info für alle, die meinen, daß Blizzard sie persönlich angreifen will.
> 
> Blizz setzt automatische Prüfmechanismen ein, um verdächtiges Verhalten zu erkennen, und dann automatisch Banns zu vergeben. Anschließend wird der Fall dann irgendwann von einem Mitarbeiter untersucht, und wenn sich rausstellt, daß der Automatismus hier was falsches erkannt hat, wird der Account wieder freigeschaltet. Es ist also absolut möglich, daß sie einfach eine Überprüfung drin haben in dem Stil "WENN der Leviathan südlich von Position X getötet wird DANN banne alle Leute mit der Id".
> 
> ...



hm, mal einer der schreiben und denken kann. Da macht das flamen gar keinen Spass mehr, du hast alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gab *kriegt Kreislauf und sucht einen andren Thread auf*


----------



## Maladin (24. Juni 2009)

Weniger Faschismus mehr zum Thema - beruhigt euch bitte etwas. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juni 2009)

Is doch ganz klar was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die große Blizzard "Wir schicken unsere Spieler mal aus dem Keller an die Luft"-Offensive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Is doch ganz klar was los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok, aber warum bei dem shice-Wetter?

Nee, die bereiten Deutschland auf die Abschaltung der Server vor. Schäuble hatte sicher schon einen Termin....


buhuuu


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juni 2009)

@ Lareth2

Sehr schön geschrieben. Hilft aber nicht weiter in der Frage, ob für "exploiting" eine Absicht und Profit vorausgesetzt werden oder nicht. Wie gesagt, war unser Kill rein technisch gesehen nicht "regulär". Es war aber keine besondere Absicht dahinter, was wir aber natürlich nicht beweisen können und was Blizzard auch nach 10 Jahren der "Untersuchung" nicht herausfinden wird, da so etwas nicht im Kampflog steht.

Doch wieso soll ich gebannt werden, wenn das Mob von 12 (oder so kills) 1 mal verbuggt und der daraus resultierende Kill ein + 1 Turm war, obwohl wir schon vorher das +2 Türme Achievement hatten?

Außerdem finde ich die Vorgehensweise "erstmal alle bannen und dann untersuchen" komplett falsch. Wir sind zahlende Kunden und es sollte doch wohl die Unschuldsvermutung gelten. Die mögen doch bitte ZUERST untersuchen und DANACH bannen? Shoot first, ask questions later?

Ich glaube kaum, dass Permabanns verhängt werden, da es einfach viel zu viele Spieler betrifft. Der Bug war über 2 Monate im Spiel, trat häufig ungewollt auf und selbst wenn jemand ihn "benutzt" hat um an das +4 Türme Achievement zu kommen, so sollte Blizzard lieber mal die Botter usw.  bannen. Das einzige was einen Perma-Bann rechtfertigen würde wäre imho wenn jemand nachweislich in mehreren IDs Flamelevi mit 4 Türmen "exploited" hat um an den Hardmode Loot zu kommen, oder aber wenn der Bug für irgendwelche "world oder serverfirsts" benutzt wurde. In diesem Fall sollten die Achievements einfach resetted werden und die Leute müssen es neu machen und aus.

Den Hass der Leute die hier "Ich hoffe ihr werdet permanent gebannt usw." fordern kann ich nicht verstehen. Andererseits gibts ja auch so mittelalterliche Gestalten, die für die Todesstrafe sind usw. Einen permanenten Account-Bann wünsche ich keinem, jeder der etwas Zeit und Liebe in seine "Toons" investiert hat sollte das eigentlich verstehen.


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Jedoch bekommt ihr keine gamegutschrift. Die 3 tage sind futsch und ganz ehrlich wird von niemand sterben.
> Jetzt gibts einige Leute die werden nun völlig empört sein was die scheiße soll...



Aber ma ehrlich, ICH zahle die drei Tage und wenn ich nix verbrochen habe, können sie ja wohl mal die 3 Tage gutschreiben o.O


----------



## Flasche (24. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch die entscheidende Aussage von den armen unschuldigen Hack-Opfern:



Prigoth schrieb:


> ein bug ist ein fehler, der halt "einfach so" auftritt. wir haben den levi bestimmt 40 mal resetet, weil immer wieder fehlpulls da waren. wenn bei 40 resets einmal ein bug auftritt, kann man nicht von exploit sprechen.sry



Sie haben es also tatsächlich gschafft, den leichtesten Pull der Ini 40 mal zu versemmeln, bis irgendwann ein Bug aufgetreten ist, der ihnen ermöglicht hat, Levi locker flockig mit x Türmen zu legen.

Klingt sehr überzeugend, nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ich schau gleich mal im Schornstein nach. Vlt finde ich endlich den Weihnachtsmann, den ich seit Jahrzehnten suche.
Und jetzt erzählt mir bloß nicht, dass es den nicht gäbe....


----------



## Kortesch (24. Juni 2009)

Ich musste doch jetzt sehr lachen über den Thread bzw. manche der Post.

Hat irgendwer schonmal bedacht das ggf. 2-3 Gründe die zur Bannung geführt haben, die Möglichkeit ist?

Es wäre ja auch möglich (will hier niemandem was vorwerfen)

10 Leute gebannt wegen Bugusing
3 Leute gebannt wegen Goldkauf

nur so als Beispiel.

Ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit Goldverkäufern wenn sie mich irgendwer mit "hi ...." anwispert wird zurück "hi" gemacht und wenn dann kommt "darf ich dich fragen ob du Gold kaufen willst" ist das schneller als Spam gemeldet als man sehen kann und so denke ich werde ich auch nie damit in Verbindung gebracht.

Ob nun Leute Bugusing betreiben oder nicht ist doch unerheblich. Blizzard wird sich beim Bannen von Leuten etwas denken. Wenn Sie der Meinung sind es ist gerechtfertigt werden sie den Bann nicht aufheben wenn nicht werden sie die leute entbannen.

Und solange hier niemand bei Blizzard arbeitet bleibt dieses hier nicht mehr als ein Flame- und Rätselthread.


----------



## Segojan (24. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich die Vorgehensweise "erstmal alle bannen und dann untersuchen" komplett falsch. Wir sind zahlende Kunden und es sollte doch wohl die Unschuldsvermutung gelten. Die mögen doch bitte ZUERST untersuchen und DANACH bannen? Shoot first, ask questions later?



Im RL kannst du auch in U-Haft genommen werden - trotz Unschuldsvermutung.


----------



## Alohajoe (24. Juni 2009)

Flasche schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schau gleich mal im Schornstein nach. Vlt finde ich endlich den Weihnachtsmann, den ich seit Jahrzehnten suche.
> Und jetzt erzählt mir bloß nicht, dass es den nicht gäbe....


Nur wenn du die vier Türme stehen lässt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Flasche schrieb:


> Sie haben es also tatsächlich gschafft, den leichtesten Pull der Ini 40 mal zu versemmeln, bis irgendwann ein Bug aufgetreten ist, der ihnen ermöglicht hat, Levi locker flockig mit x Türmen zu legen.
> 
> Klingt sehr überzeugend, nicht wahr?
> 
> ...


Vielleicht meint er auch, dass sie im Laufe ihrer gesamten Ulduar-Laufbahn den Boss 40 Mal resetted haben. Das würde Sinn machen.
Denn irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass jemand so dämlich ist, und von sich behauptet, er hätte in einer ID den Leviathan 40 Mal zurückgesetzt, und beim 41. Mal trat dann "zufälligerweise" der Bug auf, und man könne das dann ja natürlich nicht als Bugusing bezeichnen. Ich glaube, spätestens nach 20 wäre der Raid aufgelöst worden, weil einige Spieler den Modus "Enrage" erreicht hätten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: zum Thema "es wurden nur Leute mit sehr gutem Equip gebannt": Lässt wohl darauf schließen, dass das Bann was mit Ulduar bzw. anderen Inis zu tun hat, in denen man eben jenes Equip bekommt.


----------



## Katzensprung (24. Juni 2009)

die 5 leute die gesperrt wurden haben damals mal gebottet und es ist grad ne neue bannwelle von blizzard unterwegs? :O evtl. anderer server/andrer char?


----------



## Flasche (24. Juni 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er auch, dass sie im Laufe ihrer gesamten Ulduar-Laufbahn den Boss 40 Mal resetted haben. Das würde Sinn machen.



Stimmt, 3-4 Fehlpulls pro Woche sind ja auch Standard bei Leviathan...

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## ayanamiie (24. Juni 2009)

Ihr labetr nen schwachsinn.  blizz wird dir keine nachricht schicken und sagen du bist 72 std gesperrt solange wirste untersucht du wirst gesperrt biss sie es wissen die 72 std sind laut ban pyramide für leute die ein extrem schweres vergehen begangen haben und wird auch als ultimative verwanung angesehen egal für was nun jemand ne sperre kriegt bzw ne verwarung kanns nen 100%ban werden egal wie gering es ist lol.....

also ist nen 72 std ban nichmal eben abwarten bis sie ende sind danach muss aufgepasst werden was ihr macht


----------



## Jackdaniels1807 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
mir selber ist es auch passiert ist aber schon ne weile her war gerade in Zul Aman als mein Acc gesperrt wurde. Habe erst ne Woche später erfahren das von meinem Bankchar 15k Gold versendet wurden und Blizz es nicht zurückverfolgen konnte. Damals waren 4 70er weg und hab von Blizz nur nen neuen Acc bekommen und einen Monat Spielzeit. Finde das ist ne Sauerei was die sich so erlauben. Genau so wie ich jetzt nach 3 Jahren einen Char umbenennen soll weil sein Name gegen die Bestimmungen verstoßen soll. Aber es noch ca. 6 Chars auf anderen Servern gibt die genau so heißen. Falls Blizz mir mal wieder nen Acc sperrt höre ich auf und such mir nen anderes Spiel.
Lg u. Hf


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juni 2009)

> Im RL kannst du auch in U-Haft genommen werden - trotz Unschuldsvermutung.



Das spielt sich schon anders ab. Da werden nicht 100 Verdächtige in U-Haft genommen und dann werden sie alle "überprüft" und danach kommen 80 wieder frei...


----------



## Archenemy (24. Juni 2009)

jo gab ne bannwave teilweise auch leute die keine schuld dran haben

quelle:
http://wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2741

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Vup (24. Juni 2009)

vielleicht haben die einfach keinen bock auf raiden mehr und tun deshalb so, als ob sie gebannt  wurden^^


----------



## Kelvarmellon (24. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Im RL kannst du auch in U-Haft genommen werden - trotz Unschuldsvermutung.



Jo und wie der eine oder die andere weiß ist das bei Blizz humaner , denn bei der U-Haft kommt die Prüfung frühestens nach 1 Woche^^


----------



## Katzensprung (24. Juni 2009)

rofl, jop kein bock auf wipes in ulduar gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (24. Juni 2009)

Also bei uns ist alles wie immer ...


----------



## seppix@seppix (24. Juni 2009)

Jackdaniels1807 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir selber ist es auch passiert ist aber schon ne weile her war gerade in Zul Aman als mein Acc gesperrt wurde. Habe erst ne Woche später erfahren das von meinem Bankchar 15k Gold versendet wurden und Blizz es nicht zurückverfolgen konnte. Damals waren 4 70er weg und hab von Blizz nur nen neuen Acc bekommen und einen Monat Spielzeit. Finde das ist ne Sauerei was die sich so erlauben. Genau so wie ich jetzt nach 3 Jahren einen Char umbenennen soll weil sein Name gegen die Bestimmungen verstoßen soll. Aber es noch ca. 6 Chars auf anderen Servern gibt die genau so heißen. Falls Blizz mir mal wieder nen Acc sperrt höre ich auf und such mir nen anderes Spiel.
> Lg u. Hf



Schweinerei, ich häte die solange zugespammt bis die mir die Chars zurückgegeben hätten...

Ich wurde auch mal gebannt, allerdings war dies ein Grund der wenn sich der GM den Chat kurz durchgelessen hätte nie passiert wäre...

Ich hab nem Priester geholfen der sich zu viele Mobs gelockt hat, nach dem alle besiegt waren sagte er sieg und ich (weil mein Leben bisle runter war) heal.... 5min später sind wir beide gebannt worden


----------



## _Marv_ (24. Juni 2009)

@ TE

MANNNN!!! du wurdest jetzt gebannt und 4 deiner Freunde auch! Tja pechgehabt, Blizz untersucht das jetzt, ob das beim Levi "Zufall" war oder nicht! 

Du pochst ja die ganze Zeit drauf, dass deine Gilde es nicht nötig hat Bugs zu benutzen usw., weil ihr ja so imba seid \o/ 

Vielleicht habt ihr es einmal und fertig! 

MFG 


ps: käse zum wein?


----------



## Lunì92 (24. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Schweinerei, ich häte die solange zugespammt bis die mir die Chars zurückgegeben hätten...
> 
> Ich wurde auch mal gebannt, allerdings war dies ein Grund der wenn sich der GM den Chat kurz durchgelessen hätte nie passiert wäre...
> 
> Ich hab nem Priester geholfen der sich zu viele Mobs gelockt hat, nach dem alle besiegt waren sagte er sieg und ich (weil mein Leben bisle runter war) heal.... 5min später sind wir beide gebannt worden



hm...
Das ist was, was ich nicht so wirklich verstehe an Blizz...
mein Kumpel wurde auch 2 mal hintereinander für 24 Stunden gebannt.. 
Ist zwar kein Weltuntergang aber am WE schon bissl ärgerlich.
Kurz darauf wurde sein Account gehackt und alle seine Chars gelöscht.
Ist schon doof derzeit mit dem gehacke...!


----------



## Maxugon (24. Juni 2009)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ps: käse zum wein?


das heißt cheese zum whine?^^


----------



## saganakist (24. Juni 2009)

Wiedersprüche über Wiedersprüche...

Es war Bug-Using und den Grund habe ich hier auch schon mehrfach gelesen.

Selbst wenn der Bug zufällig und ungewollt passiert ist hat euch nichts daran gehindert einfach zu sterben, ihr habt den Bug ausgenutzt und das natürlich Gewollt oder haben eure Fahrzeuge von alleine geschossen?

Erinnert mich sehr an den Vorfall, als einer eine Brustrüstung bekam mit der er alle um sich herum töten konnte. Das er sie bekam war ein GM-Fehler, das er sie ausnutzte ein Exploit.

Weil dir jemand ein Messer auf den Tisch legt, heißt das noch lange nicht das du jemanden damit angreifen darfst :S


----------



## _Marv_ (24. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> das heißt cheese zum whine?^^




ach egal... bin grad nur sauer über den TE! Er will es einfach nicht einsehen, dass auch er mal die A-Karte ziehen kann!


----------



## _Marv_ (24. Juni 2009)

saganakist schrieb:


> Wiedersprüche über Wiedersprüche...
> 
> Es war Bug-Using und den Grund habe ich hier auch schon mehrfach gelesen.
> 
> ...




/sign!!!!!


----------



## mendozino (24. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich hab nem Priester geholfen der sich zu viele Mobs gelockt hat, nach dem alle besiegt waren sagte er sieg und ich (weil mein Leben bisle runter war) heal.... 5min später sind wir beide gebannt worden



Ich hätte dich permanent gebannt. Für einen geschmacklosen Witz dann noch ne hanebüchene Erklärung hinterhergewürgt. Und dann erregt gewesen?


----------



## Rabaz (24. Juni 2009)

Phreeze schrieb:


> und wenn man von nichts Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.
> 
> Alle Posts lesen ftw. Gehackt wurde hier keiner, es wurden auch keine "naheliegenden" und klassische taten begangen wie illegale addons, bots,goldkauf, etc.



Kla alle nix gemacht, wie üblich. Normalerweise sollte man ja auch erstmal von der Unschuld eines Menschen ausgehen.......Aber sorry, NICHT HIER, NICHT in einem wow-Forum. Da hab ich zu 99,9% recht wenn ich jemandem der gebannt wird eine Schuld unterstelle, ob dir das nu passt oder nicht.


----------



## Satarion (24. Juni 2009)

Mir ist gerade auch etwas aufgefallen als ich den Händler der Argentumtunierrüstmeister durchgesehen habe, 

[attachment=8062:WoWScrnS...9_155837.jpg]


----------



## Starfros (24. Juni 2009)

Phreeze schrieb:


> und wenn man von nichts Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.
> 
> Alle Posts  lesen ftw. Gehackt wurde hier keiner, es wurden auch keine "naheliegenden" und klassische taten begangen wie illegale addons, bots,goldkauf, etc.




Waaat , wer bist DU denn ?? 

wie kann man anfangen mit Diversen Worten um sich zu Schmeissen und andere User dadurch ggf. beleidigen.


Die andere seit ist das viele vermuten was zu einem Bann bzw Acc. Sperrung führt und dies einfach mal Erläutert haben.


----------



## Shizo. (24. Juni 2009)

72 stunden = 3 tage

Und jeder weiss eig das Blizz sehr gern 3 Tage banns verteilt
Also werden die was angestellt haben, Bug Using oÄ


----------



## Viper13 (24. Juni 2009)

Bug Exploitation
Wir haben ein hoch qualifiziertes Qualitätssicherungsteam, das unermüdlich Fehler und Designunstimmigkeiten in World of Warcraft behebt. Allerdings kann eine Handvoll Experten niemals alle Fehler finden und lösen, wie sie in einem so tiefen und komplexen Spiel entstehen können, das von tausenden von Spielern gleichzeitig genutzt wird. Sie werden gelegentlich in Ihren Abenteuern über Fehler im Spiel stolpern. Einige Fehler sind nicht schlimm und beeinträchtigen nicht das Spielerlebnis, aber manchmal können Fehler ausgenutzt werden, um einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern zu erlangen oder den Service direkt zu beeinträchtigen.

Faktoren, die helfen die korrekte Strafe zu bestimmen: 

Ob der Exploit absichtlich, böswillig und/oder wiederholt ausgenutzt wird 
Ob der Exploit einen anderen Spieler, dessen Spielerlebnis oder den Service an sich und/oder die Ökonomie betrifft 
Ob versucht wurde oder nicht den Exploit und seinen Nutzen geheim zu halten 

Wenn ein Spieler überführt wird einen Exploit benutzt oder weitergegeben zu haben, kann er/sie: 

*Mit einer mündlichen Ermahnung rechnen, wenn ein Exploit unabsichtlich genutzt wurde und keine Anstalten gemacht wurden seine Existenz zu verheimlichen *
Temporär vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden 
In extremen Fällen wird der Account sofort geschlossen 

Folgende Exploitausnutzung behandeln wir als extrem: : 

Jeder Exploit, der eine erhebliche Wirkung auf die Ökonomie einer Welt hat 
Eine Unterbrechung des Services, oder das böswillige Abstürzen lassen eines Servers/einer Welt. 

Auch wenn diese Maßnahmen hart erscheinen, sind wir uns äußerst sicher, dass solch ein Missbrauch wegen der negativen Effekte auf andere Spieler und den Service, keinerlei Platz in Azeroth hat.


Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken
Die Unterscheidung von Bugexploiting und Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken ist eine diffizile Angelegenheit. Während Bugexploiting Programmierfehler ausnutzt, ist der Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken das Ausnutzen von Limitierungen innerhalb der Spielwelt von World of Warcraft. Da es eine feine Linie zwischen dem erlaubten Nutzen von Spielmechaniken und dem Missbrauch von Spielmechaniken gibt, bevorzugen wir es die Spieler erst zu belehren, bevor wir Maßnahmen gegen die Accounts ergreifen.

Diese Kategorie beinhaltet das Benutzen von Spielmechaniken in einer Art und Weise, wie sie nicht vom Spiel vorgesehen sind, die: 

Einen anderen Charakter, deren Gameplay, dem Service oder der Ökonomie schadet. 

Wenn bei einem Spieler festgestellt wird Spielmechaniken in dieser Weise missbraucht zu haben, kann er oder sie: 

*Eine mündliche Verwarnung erhalten *
Temporär oder permanent vom Spielbetrieb ausgeschlossen werden in speziellen Fällen 

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/exploitation.html

Selbst wenn Bugusing betrieben wurde o.ä. und es unabsichtlich passierte, darf Blizz keine Accounts sperren, solange der Exploit net verbreitet wurde.
Meine Vermutung, viele Gilden haben zugleich das gleiche Bugusing unabsihtlich betrieben und Blizzard sah eine Verbreitung und sperrte sofort die Accounts.


----------



## Pakratius (24. Juni 2009)

Dann lest mal den Beitrag hier wegen der Sperrungen


Blizzard sperrt für 72 Stunden Accounts von Spielern die von einem Bug beim Flammenleviathan in Ulduar profitierten
Blizzard hat gestern am 23.06.2009 damit begonnen World-of-Warcraft-Accounts zu sperren deren Besitzer von einem Bug beim Flammenleviathan in Ulduar betroffen waren. Bei diesem Bug ist es offenbar möglich den Flammenleviathan hinter das sich beim Pull aufbauende Kraftfeld in den großen Vorhof zu ziehen. Dadurch hat man genug Platz dem Boss auszuweichen und der einfache Boss wird noch simpler. Die Accountsperren sind offenbar auf 72 Stunden begrenzt. 

Das Besondere an dieser Welle von Accountstrafen ist dass sie scheinbar ohne Begründung oder Benachrichtigung durch Blizzard durchgeführt wird und dass Blizzard offenbar jeden Spieler bestraft der an so einem Pull beteiligt war. Im offiziellen Forum machen bereits viele Spieler ihrem Unmut Luft die diesen Bug nicht gezielt ausgenutzt sondern ihn unabsichtlich ausgelöst haben und nun ihrer Meinung nach ungerechtfertigt bestraft werden oder über die nicht vorhandenen Informationen seitens Blizzard erbost sind. 


Quelle: buffed.de/ User news


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Blizzard sperrt für 72 Stunden Accounts [...]
> Das Besondere an dieser Welle von Accountstrafen ist dass sie scheinbar ohne Begründung oder Benachrichtigung durch Blizzard durchgeführt wird [...]


Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Sieht man beim Versuch einzuloggen die Dauer der Sperre?
Ich frage nur, weil ich noch nie eine hatte und bisher davon ausgegangen bin, daß man die Details wie Art/Dauer und Grund nur per Email mitgeteilt bekommt.
Und angeblich werden diese Emails ja aktuell nicht verschickt...


----------



## Nahan (24. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Sieht man beim Versuch einzuloggen die Dauer der Sperre?



So wie ich das im offiziellen Forum rauslesen konnte: ja.


----------



## Wulfie (24. Juni 2009)

Mein Account wurde auch gesperrt, aber wir haben den Boss gar nicht im Hard-Mode gestartet. Der Fall dieses Bugs trat natürlich trotzdem ein und wir haben Ihn außerhalb seiner Zone gelegt. Eigendlich dürfte das doch aber kein Bugusing sein, da wir keinen Vorteil im Spiel hatten.
Warum also diese scheinbar total übereilten Sperren?


----------



## Harika (24. Juni 2009)

Wulfie schrieb:


> Mein Account wurde auch gesperrt, aber wir haben den Boss gar nicht im Hard-Mode gestartet. Der Fall dieses Bugs trat natürlich trotzdem ein und wir haben Ihn außerhalb seiner Zone gelegt. Eigendlich dürfte das doch aber kein Bugusing sein, da wir keinen Vorteil im Spiel hatten.
> Warum also diese scheinbar total übereilten Sperren?



Auch im Normal Mode ausserhalb der Zone ist er leichter, wie man ihn unabsichtlich da rausziehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Wulfie (24. Juni 2009)

Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel, wir wollten nur schnell durch und dann kam er einfach durch die Absperrung gefahren


----------



## Interminator (24. Juni 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> hm.... ich habe nie einen Schurken und kenne Mecha nur von hören sagen und ich hatte keine Ahnung wie man da die Kisten ohne Adds looten konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fällt das unter bugusing?^^ also mein acc is aber noch nich gebannt :>


----------



## Harika (24. Juni 2009)

Wulfie schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel, wir wollten nur schnell durch und dann kam er einfach durch die Absperrung gefahren



Also seid ihr schonmal gewipt bei keinem aktiven Turm? denn das erstemal kommt er immer aus der Tür und im Normalfall sollte der Raid weit genug in der Zone stehen.


----------



## Wulfie (24. Juni 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Also seid ihr schonmal gewipt bei keinem aktiven Turm? denn das erstemal kommt er immer aus der Tür und im Normalfall sollte der Raid weit genug in der Zone stehen.



da waren welche bei, die noch nie drin waren...also wollten wir schnell reseten


----------



## Wulfie (24. Juni 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> fällt das unter bugusing?^^ also mein acc is aber noch nich gebannt :>



das ist ja meine frage, da ich deswegen gebannt sein muß, wenn meine sperre wegen dieses bugs ist. was anderes würde mir absolut nicht einfallen


----------



## SueySite (24. Juni 2009)

Für mich persönlich ein Schlag in´s Gesicht für die treudoof zahlende Kundschaft. Zumal 90% der User den Bug unwissentlich "ausgenutzt" hatten. Wenn Blizzard der Meinung ist, dass der Boss nur in dem für ihn vorgesehenen Arsenal zu legen ist, sollen sie bitte auch dafür Sorge tragen dass dem gewährleistet ist und nicht die Kundschaft für das bestrafen was der Hersteller verbokt hat.


----------



## Tachio (24. Juni 2009)

diese Diskussion ist ja lustig, um mal klrazustellen:

Ihr habt einen Bug "gefunden" durch einen Fehlpull und den versuch den Boss zu resetten.

Da ihr aber diesen Bug weiterbenutzt habt weil ihr ssaht das der Boss nicht resettet wurdet ihr gerechtfertigt gebannt.
Die richtige entscheidung wäre gewesen sich töten zu lassen oder zum Iniausgang zu rennen, aber nicht den Boss zu kiten und trotzdme down zu machen.

Das war pech und nennt sich Exploiten, da ihr den Bug gesehen habt und trotzdem genutzt habt. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


edit:
um damit ein Beispiel darzustellen:
wenn ihr eine Waffe in die Hand bekommt und der andere sagt ihr sollt ihn erschießen, dürft ihr es trotzdem nicht tun! Auch wenn er es euch sagt, ich denke das Beispiel ist etwas Hart, aber passt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SueySite (24. Juni 2009)

Tachio schrieb:


> diese Diskussion ist ja lustig, um mal klrazustellen:
> 
> Ihr habt einen Bug "gefunden" durch einen Fehlpull und den versuch den Boss zu resetten.
> 
> ...



Dann gratulier ich Dir mal zu Deinem Weitblick stets und ständig zu erkennen ob es sich bei einem komischen Ereignis um einen Bug handelt für den man gebannt werden kann, oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (24. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> wir haben einen bug vor 2 wochen am flammenleviathan gehabt. und zwar wollten wir reseten und sind wieder nach hinten gefahren. der boss is allerdings weitergefahren und so haben wir ihn bis zum eingang der ini gekitet und umgeklatscht. dafür 5 leute zu sperren , bei einem wirklich anspruchslosen boss ist arg übertrieben. also sollte es wirklich der grund sein.
> 
> aber spekuliert mal weiter hier leute^^





Prigoth schrieb:


> also, es wurden nun auch leute gesperrt die ulduar und auch naxx noch nie von innen gesehen haben. und ich betone noch einmal, das wir kein bugusing betreiben !
> 
> bei dem flammenleviathan haben wir wie gesagt reseten wollen, und ihn dann nach hinten gekitet. dafür werden jetzt leute gesperrt, die gar nicht im raid waren. logisch ist das nicht !!!



Wollten und Haben  sind keine brüder!
Ihr habt bugusing betrieben, solltet ihr also deswegen gessperrt wurden sein ist das völlig zurecht.!


----------



## Thevike (24. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> ...wir haben einen bug vor 2 wochen am flammenleviathan gehabt. und zwar wollten wir reseten und sind wieder nach hinten gefahren. der boss is allerdings weitergefahren und so haben wir ihn bis zum eingang der ini gekitet und umgeklatscht...





Prigoth schrieb:


> ...by the way, es sind jetzt um die 10 leute...


Aaaalso:

Ihr habt einen Bug ausgenutzt um den Flammenleviathan unrechtmäßig (und scheinbar im 10er Raid) umzunuken. Jetzt sind 10 Leute gebannt. Gibt dir das nicht zu denken? Vergleich doch mal mit der Raidbesatzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht mir aber seeeeehr stark nach Bugusen aus und das man dafür jederzeit gebannt werden kann (oder einfach den ganzen Account gelöscht bekommt) steht in den Verträgen, die ihr alle bei jedem Patch aufs neue erfolgreich wegklickt.


----------



## Tachio (24. Juni 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Dann gratulier ich Dir mal zu Deinem Weitblick stets und ständig zu erkennen ob es sich bei einem komischen Ereignis um einen Bug handelt für den man gebannt werden kann, oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha, du willst mir wirklich sagen das man nicht erkennen kann das der Boss NICht resettet hat und einen trotzdem verfolgt?
und man ihn durch die halbe ini rumkiten kann?

willst du mich verarschen? Oo


----------



## SueySite (24. Juni 2009)

Tachio schrieb:


> aha, du willst mir wirklich sagen das man nicht erkennen kann das der Boss NICht resettet hat und einen trotzdem verfolgt?
> und man ihn durch die halbe ini rumkiten kann?
> 
> willst du mich verarschen? Oo



Mit vielen anderen Bossen in den Raidinstanzen kann ich das auch. Und nu?


----------



## Tachio (24. Juni 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Mit vielen anderen Bossen in den Raidinstanzen kann ich das auch. Und nu?



darfst du es nicht tun, tust dus trotzdem ist das exploiten, fertig, es ist eindeutig zu sehen das es nicht gewollt ist. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

Tachio schrieb:


> diese Diskussion ist ja lustig, um mal klrazustellen:


Blizz weiss momentan nicht, wie der Fehler behoben werden kann und versucht einfach, uns daran zu hindern, den Fehler weiterhin auszunutzen.


Tachio schrieb:


> Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


Ausser vielleicht, dass die Methodik von Blizz dahin geht, was Maladin als nicht weiter fortzuführende Debatte diesmal mit netten Worten beendet hat.


----------



## Eruator (24. Juni 2009)

Moin,
um mal euch zu helfen, also jenen die gebannt wurden, findet euch damit ab, macht 3 Tage WoW pause geht mal nach draußen macht was mit Freunden und nach den 3 Tagen "Pause" könnt ihr ja wieder weiter zocken.

Es bringt sowieso nichts wenn ihr euch jetzt bei Blizz beschwert oder Blizz vollspammt oder euch in diesem Thread ausheult. Ihr seid gebannt und daran lässt sich vorerst auch nichts ändern. Oder glaubt ihr das Blizz eure Accounts wieder freigibt wenn ihr euch beschwert???

vllt. ja aber auf keinen fall in weniger als 3 Tagen (nach denen ihr ja sowieso wieder zocken könnt).
Ihr müsst nämlich auch bedenken das jetzt wahrscheinlich Tausende beschwerden und Spamms bei Blizz eingehen werden!!!

Naja ich hoffe ihr kommt nun leichter über eure süerre hinweg und macht was aus eurer freien Zeit.

Grüße Eruator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigblütensaft (24. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich

Es ist doch ganz normal, daß man verführt wird zum bescheißen, wenns denn so einfach ist mit dem reseten. Ich hab zB noch nie gesehen wie man den Boss im Turm ohne reseten macht. Sollte auch mal alle gebannt werden, die diesen Bug ausgenutzt haben. Dann gibts halt 3 tage nur noch Chinafarme auf den Servern


----------



## Shubunki (24. Juni 2009)

das mit dem goldwhisper is doch völliger Blödsinn! Man stelle sich das vor: Wenn ich dies " Aktivitäten " seitens Blizz kenne, flame ich einfach alle Leute bezügl. Goldkauf an, die ich nicht leiden kann und bums: Bann!... Quark!


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ein Schlag in´s Gesicht für die treudoof zahlende Kundschaft. Zumal 90% der User den Bug unwissentlich "ausgenutzt" hatten. Wenn Blizzard der Meinung ist, dass der Boss nur in dem für ihn vorgesehenen Arsenal zu legen ist, sollen sie bitte auch dafür Sorge tragen dass dem gewährleistet ist und nicht die Kundschaft für das bestrafen was der Hersteller verbokt hat.



*hust* wers glaubt?


Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich
> 
> Es ist doch ganz normal, daß man verführt wird zum bescheißen, wenns denn so einfach ist mit dem reseten. Ich hab zB noch nie gesehen wie man den Boss im Turm ohne reseten macht. Sollte auch mal alle gebannt werden, die diesen Bug ausgenutzt haben. Dann gibts halt 3 tage nur noch Chinafarme auf den Servern


Los.. Spring von der Brücke... du bekommst Kekse!

Würdest du von der Brücke springen (also ich schon aber jetzt mal ernsthaft).


----------



## Honigblütensaft (24. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> *hust* wers glaubt?
> 
> Los.. Spring von der Brücke... du bekommst Kekse!
> 
> Würdest du von der Brücke springen (also ich schon aber jetzt mal ernsthaft).



Na war nicht ganz ohne Ironie meine Aussage, aber Murphy Law  sagt, wenns gemacht werden kann, wirds gemacht. Und wenns mir angeboten, aufm Silbertablet, dann wird auch gemacht. Der Fehler liegt bei Blizzard, eindeutig. Dies Bannwelle is bescheuert. Wie lange ist dieses Problem schon bekannt? Wie lange wurden jetzt die Daten von den Exploitern erfaßt ? Warum machen die Blizzis denn dann nix dagegen ? Nur so ne bescheuerte Bannwelle. Fürn Diensleister ist des echt ein sehr kundenunfreundliches Verhalten.


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. Juni 2009)

Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich
> 
> Es ist doch ganz normal, daß man verführt wird zum bescheißen, wenns denn so einfach ist mit dem reseten. Ich hab zB noch nie gesehen wie man den Boss im Turm ohne reseten macht. Sollte auch mal alle gebannt werden, die diesen Bug ausgenutzt haben. Dann gibts halt 3 tage nur noch Chinafarme auf den Servern


So, jetzt mal Tacheles:

Levi erzeugt bei seiner Aktivierung ein Schild das man ganz gross um die Area sieht. Bei aktiven Türmen enstehen die Hardmodes nur darin. Die grossen Fahrzeuge kommen nicht mehr durch diese Barriere hinaus oder hinein. Es sollte jedem Ulduar-Neuling klar sein, dass so der Encounter ablaufen sollte. Jegliche Änderungen bezüglich Barriere, dass der Levi durch diese zu den Fahrzeugen geht, die draussen stehen ist Bugusing. Wer dann nicht dableibt und standesgemäss stirbt sollte eine Sanktionen wegen Bugusing erhalten.

Heigans suppenfreie Zone ist exploiten, da die Entwickler diese Stelle einfach beim Dmg-Gitter vergessen haben. Exploiten wird auch nicht gerne gesehen, das Programm läuft jedoch standesgemäss ohne Bugs ab. Kein Bugusing, sondern ein exploiten.

Der Spiessrutenlauf im Turm ist weder ein Exploit, noch ein Bugusing, da es nunmal weder eine Safezone, noch eine Abgrenzung hat. Keine Gruppe schafft es 6 Pfähle innerhalb eines Flugdurchgangs zu sammeln, da man pro Durchgang höchstens zwei ergattern kann. Deshalb nennt man das zurückrennen einen Softresett.
Sollte die Gruppe danach jedoch vor dem Resett gleich nach Norden rennen und nur noch einen Spieler nach hinten schicken um das Event zu starten, so ist dies wiederum exploiten und würde wohl beim erwischen auch einen 1 Tagesbann oder eine ähnliche Sanktion einbringen.

Nun alle geschnallt, wo die Unterschiede liegen?

Und nochmals kurz und knapp. Wenn Kampfbereiche durch Flammenwände, Türen, Schluchten oder ähnlichem abgegrenzt sind, dann will Blizzard damit auch bewirken, dass der Boss auch genau da drin bekämpft wird. Jede andere Sterbeposition des Bosses sollte mit einer Sanktion enden....Punkt....

Und bezüglich den Whinern, dass man ja auch das erste Mal da drin war und gar nicht wusste, dass das ein Bug ist. Wenn das so ist, dann wird Blizzard dies auch herausfinden und dementsprechend diese Accounts reaktivieren.


----------



## djmayman (24. Juni 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Mit vielen anderen Bossen in den Raidinstanzen kann ich das auch. Und nu?





jo aber viele andere bosse haben keine absperrung


----------



## Honigblütensaft (24. Juni 2009)

na dann will ich nix gesagt haben ... war ja auch noch nie in ulduar


----------



## Krawel (24. Juni 2009)

Ergebnis eines Dialogs unseres Co-Leader mit einem GM: 

Zitat:"Dann sage diesen Spielern, sie sollen sich an Flammenleviathan erinnern."

Auch wir hatten nur vor zu resetten, aber naja... Ist ja schönes Wetter.

Salut^^


----------



## Prigoth (24. Juni 2009)

so nochmal für alle die der deutschen sprache nicht soo mächtig sind. wir haben seit ulduar live ging, ca. 40 resets an dem levi gehabt. das lag daran, das wir wöchentlich neue gruppen hatten und diese immer den trash + boss gepullt haben. 

wir haben sicherlich nicht in einer id 40x den boss resetet. das würde dann wirklich bissl danach aussehen,als ob man es förmlich drauf anlegt.

die theorie mit der id is totaler müll. es wurden definitiv leute gebannt die noch nie in ulduar waren.

es wurde ein member gebannt, der definitiv noch nie in ulduar war und lediglich ein ticket geschrieben hat, um infos für uns zu bekommen.


----------



## Valiel (24. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> so nochmal für alle die der deutschen sprache nicht soo mächtig sind. wir haben seit ulduar live ging, ca. 40 resets an dem levi gehabt. das lag daran, das wir wöchentlich neue gruppen hatten und diese immer den trash + boss gepullt haben.
> 
> wir haben sicherlich nicht in einer id 40x den boss resetet. das würde dann wirklich bissl danach aussehen,als ob man es förmlich drauf anlegt.
> 
> ...



Echt seltsam... schonmal per Telefon versucht Blizzard zu dem Vorfall zu kontaktieren?


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juni 2009)

> So, jetzt mal Tacheles:
> 
> Levi erzeugt bei seiner Aktivierung ein Schild das man ganz gross um die Area sieht. Bei aktiven Türmen enstehen die Hardmodes nur darin. Die grossen Fahrzeuge kommen nicht mehr durch diese Barriere hinaus oder hinein. Es sollte jedem Ulduar-Neuling klar sein, dass so der Encounter ablaufen sollte. Jegliche Änderungen bezüglich Barriere, dass der Levi durch diese zu den Fahrzeugen geht, die draussen stehen ist Bugusing. Wer dann nicht dableibt und standesgemäss stirbt sollte eine Sanktionen wegen Bugusing erhalten.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber du hast absolut keine Ahnung.

Erstmal kann man in der MMO-Szene "bug-using" und "exploiting" gleichsetzen. Damit ist ein und dieselbe Sache gemeint. Das "Ausnützen" von "Fehlern" im Spiel. Schon allein das Wort "nutzen" oder "ausnutzen" setzt voraus, dass es eine zielgerichtete Tätigkeit ist bei der man a) den Bug kennt und b) ihn aus bestimmten Gründen herbeiführt. Ansonsten ist es kein "bug - using" sondern einfach nur das Auftreten eines "bugs" (Fehlers).

Fehler im Spiel = bug
Gezieltes nutzen / ausnutzen = using (of bugs) oder exploiting

Safe-Zone bei Heigan und Flamelevi sind absolut gleichwertiges "bugusing" oder "exploiting" (rein von der Begrifflichkeit). Nur sieht wohl Blizzard das bei Heigan nicht so tragisch, da man "nur" ein (relativ unwichtiges) Achievement gewinnt, während bei Flame-Levi mit +4 Türmen auch extra-loot usw. auf dem Spiel steht.

Zum Spiessrutenlauf im Turm:
Man kann so viele Pfähle sammeln wie man will, da muss man nichts resetten, sondern einfach nur die Mobs töten und warten bis neue kommen. Keine Ahnung wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass es "unmöglich" sei mehr als zwei zu sammeln. Wenn du das Event irgendwie "resettest", deine Pfähle aber behalten kannst ist das genauso "bugusing" oder "exploiting". (Man erinnere sich an Leute bei Vashj die mit Tainted Cores ausgeloggt sind....). Nur interessiert sich Blizzard nicht für ein unbedeutendes Achievement in einer 5er Instanze, das war immer schon so. 

Die einzige Frage ist, was von Blizzard als "clever use of game mechanics" geduldet wird und was als "exploiting" gewertet wird. Dies wird im Endeffekt einzig und allein von Blizzard diktatorisch bestimmt nach deren Kriterien. Nur hat Blizzard hierbei leider immer schon eine sehr schlechte Informationspolitik und unternimmt oft lächerlich lange nichts gegen bugs, die sogar ungewollt relativ häufig auftreten.


----------



## Kovacs (24. Juni 2009)

so siehts aus. mir unbegreiflich warum das nicht in die köpfe geht, dass das ausnutzen bekannter bugs, designfehler, was auch immer nicht erlaubt ist. und immer dieses "wenns doch möglich ist", "der ehrliche ist doch der dumme", "macht doch jeder" ..... entsetzlich, vor allem wenn man sich ausmalt, dass diese leute auch im rl so drauf sind.


----------



## Nash1980 (24. Juni 2009)

Was ich hier nicht verstehe 1. wieso muss man den resetten? 2. und wenn ihr ihn schon resetten müsst und merkt das ihr ihn aus seinem eigentlichen gebiet rauszieht wieso killt ihn dann auch noch *kopfschüttel* ihr bemerkt einen Bug und was macht ihr, ihr killt ihn in einem bereich der nicht dafür vorgesehen ist "ausversehen" natürlich. Da wundert mich der Bann nicht! wenn ihr ihn resetten wollt und er euch nach läuft wieso rennt ihr nicht ganz raus oder wiped ganz einfach = ui achso ich sr hab die hohen rep kosten vergessen^^ Bin mal gespannt ob ihr nach der 72h aktion ihn wieder resetten wollt und ihn dann "ganz versehentlich" killt *lach*


----------



## Darussios (24. Juni 2009)

Äh ihr meint bescheißen zu können und heult dann auch noch rum, wenn ihr gebannt werdet?
Selbst wenn es unbeabsichtigt war, ihr hättet euch töten lassen können!

"Mimimi wir wollten Repkosten sparen" zieht hier nicht.
Von diesen paar Pixeln, die sich Gold, Silber und Kupfer nennen, habt ihr im Überfluss Daylies sei dank!
Wer trotz Daylies nicht genügend Gold für ein bisschen reppen hat, kann nicht mit Gold umgehen.

So far

Mfg


----------



## katzeausleidenschaft (24. Juni 2009)

au ja. sperrt alles. bannt alle. 
das ist genau das was sich auch gerade überall abspielt.
der hat das gemacht der soll bestraft werden. der hat das gemacht der soll auch bestraft werden.
und überhaupt der fährt ein grösseres auto als ich , kontorliert das doch mal und wenn ihr ihm was anhängen könnt
dann nehmt ihm alles und ich freue mich und sage recht so. 

ich mache jede woche random raids nach ulduar hero , jede woche mit 2 türmen, auch bei uns ist der bug einmal aufgetreten , nicht beim ersten kill und auch nur 
einmal. ich werde den raid nicht sterben lassen nur weil blizz sein spiel nicht ordentlich designt.

das hier ist ja fast faschistuid zu nennen. mann bestraft ganze massen, gibt keine informationen raus und dann auch noch für die fehler die der bestrafer selbst erzeugt hat.

ich habe schon mit einigen gesprochen. ich werde soviele wie möglich mitnehmen und auf ein anderes spiel ausweichen. 
wir sind kunden , ich kann meine kundschaft auch nicht behandeln wie ich will und hoffen das sie sich alles gefallen läst.

ich weiss das so gut wie keiner die konsequenz ziehen wird und ganz einfach nach dem bann wieder normal spielen gehen wird.
aber wenn ihr die möglichkeit habt unterstützt solche systeme nicht und wechselt. in kürze kommt aion . seht es euch mal an.


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

aufgrund von Untersuchungen die zu eindeutigen Beweisen führten, dass Ihr Account in Aktivitäten verwickelt war, die in World of Warcraft als ungebracht erachtet werden, müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihrem World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise folgende Verwarnung hinzufügen mussten.

Accountname: -----------------
Art des Vergehens: beabsichtigte Ausnutzung / Exploitation
Hergang: Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik 
Ermittlung abgeschlossen: 23/06/2009
Maßnahme: Account für 72 Stunden gesperrt und , falls vorhanden, Gegenstände / Gold entfernt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels. Nachdem die Sperrfrist abgelaufen ist, können Sie wieder auf den World of Warcraft Servern spielen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Vorfall bei etwaigen weiteren Verstößen gegen unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen berücksichtigt wird. Dies kann sowohl weitere Verwarnungen sowie eine temporäre oder die permanente Sperrung des Spielaccounts zur Folge haben.


woher schliesst man nun aus dieser mail das es um den levi geht ??? ist natürlich einfach zu sagen das die spielmechanik ausnutzt ... sicher nutzt man das spiel, sonst würd man ja nicht gamen... es ist nicht nachzuvollziehen welche mechanik man benutzt hat die von seiten blizz nirgends geschrieben steht das man sie nicht nutzen darf ...

bevor hier wieder einige rumschrein das es mir ja klar sein sollte worum es geht, levi bugusing hier bugusing da *es geht nur um die mail an sich wo nicht erläutert wird welche mechanik genutzt wurde*..... anhand dieser nichts aussagenden mail ist der bann meines erachtens hinfällig ausser ich bekomm noch eine mail mit den genauen ergebnissen *mir reicht auch nur zeit datum ort des vergehens*   rein rechtlich in deutschland sind die unternehm zu verpflichtet ihre anschuldigungen da zu legen und stehen in der beweispflicht, man kann sich ja nicht verteidigen geschweige angeklagt werden da kein ort datum zeit boss trash etc genannt wird...


----------



## The Future (24. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Kundin,
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> aufgrund von Untersuchungen die zu eindeutigen Beweisen führten, dass Ihr Account in Aktivitäten verwickelt war, die in World of Warcraft als ungebracht erachtet werden, müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihrem World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise folgende Verwarnung hinzufügen mussten.
> ...


kannst ja ein Anwalt einschalten der es vor Gericht bringt und der Richter wichtiger weisse nichts anderes zu tun hat als Blizzard zu zwingen das ihr weiterspielen dürft auf IHREN servern.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

etwas ot einwerf ....



katzeausleidenschaft schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinen leuten am besprechen ob wir sobald es draussen ist zu aion wechseln.
> das sind ja faschistische methoden hier.



Dann geht doch zu nem anderen Spiel, wenn Du so über die Methoden denkst, wie im letzen Satz.
Mit diesem Satz bewegst Du Dich im Übrigen auf sehr dünnem Eis!

Schnapp Dir am besten den Satz und zieh Leine!

sry @ all


ps. Und irgendwie fehlen hier noch die Gegner des neuen Gesetzes zur Zensur.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> kannst ja ein Anwalt einschalten der es vor Gericht bringt und der Richter wichtiger weisse nichts anderes zu tun hat als Blizzard zu zwingen das ihr weiterspielen dürft auf IHREN servern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nette idee, können gern diejenigen machen die genug zeit für haben... zudem in der usa bei solchen fählen, mio rausgeschlagen werden können ;p

mir gehts nur drum das blizz schon von deren seite genauer werden muss da es nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar ist worauf sie ihren bann stützen. nur zu sagen das man spielmechanik ausnutzt ist sehr oberflächlich

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=9


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2009)

Was mir nicht in den Kopf will:
Wieso schaffen es soviele Leute einen angeblichen Fehlpull hinzulegen? Erst wenn der zweite Koloss fällt, kommt der Leviathan. Man beginnt mit den Gruppen davor, wenn alle da sind. Was will man da Fehl pullen? Alle sind gereppt, es sei denn man strebt das Achievement an.
Das Auftreten der Bans in dieser Menge zeigt eindeutig, dass wohl die meisten diesen Bug wissentlich ausgenutzt haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass soviele Idioten in den Raids rumfahren, vor allem bei den 4 Türme-Trys, die alles und jeden pullen. Als Zeichen an die Community "wenn ihr Bugs nutzt dann reagieren wir" find ich die Aktion völlig gerechtfertigt.

Davon ab: Wer bitte fährt zum resetten des Bosses komplett bis zum Instanz-Eingang? Ich als Raidleiter würde jedem in den Arsch treten, der an einem Raidabend so unnötig viel Zeit damit vergeudet, sich 5 - 10 Gold Rep-Kosten zu sparen...


----------



## blindhai (24. Juni 2009)

Dann frag doch einfach mal bei Blizz nach warum du gebannt wurdest...ach ne...du weisst ja schon warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Dann frag doch einfach mal bei Blizz nach warum du gebannt wurdest...ach ne...du weisst ja schon warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein weiss man nicht da ich bis jetzt noch keinen bluepost gesehen hab es unterstreicht was spekulliert wurde zwecks levi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daher is der bann null nichtig


----------



## Testare (24. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> bevor hier wieder einige rumschrein das es mir ja klar sein sollte worum es geht, levi bugusing hier bugusing da *es geht nur um die mail an sich wo nicht erläutert wird welche mechanik genutzt wurde*..... anhand dieser nichts aussagenden mail ist der bann meines erachtens hinfällig ausser ich bekomm noch eine mail mit den genauen ergebnissen *mir reicht auch nur zeit datum ort des vergehens*   rein rechtlich in deutschland sind die unternehm zu verpflichtet ihre anschuldigungen da zu legen und stehen in der beweispflicht, man kann sich ja nicht verteidigen geschweige angeklagt werden da kein ort datum zeit boss trash etc genannt wird...




Bullshit.
Blizzard hat Hausrecht und wenn Ihnen Dein Name nicht passt oder sie schlecht geschlafen haben und Dich dafür dauerhaft bannen ist das ebenso rechtens. das müssen sie nichtmal begründen.
Du hast, sofern der Grund NICHT bei Dir lag, lediglich Anspruch auf anteilige Erstattung der noch ausstehenden und gekauften Spielzeit.


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> daher is der bann null nichtig


Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass niemand auch nur im geringsten dagegen etwas unternehmen kann und vor allem wird.
Dieses Drama um 72h/3 Tage kein WoW nimmt in meinen Augen erschreckende Ausmaße an.

Und Zintara, speziell zu dir: Du scheinst den Leviathan mit Bug gekillt zu haben. Da ist es völlig egal, was in der eMail steht.
Bangrund: Exploitation. Mehr muss dir Blizzard nicht sagen.

Bist du damit unzufrieden, wie Blizzard mit seinen Kunden umgeht: kündigen.


----------



## Zintara (24. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass niemand auch nur im geringsten dagegen etwas unternehmen kann und vor allem wird.
> Dieses Drama um 72h/3 Tage kein WoW nimmt in meinen Augen erschreckende Ausmaße an.
> 
> Und Zintara, speziell zu dir: Du scheinst den Leviathan mit Bug gekillt zu haben. Da ist es völlig egal, was in der eMail steht.
> ...




sicher war ich mit dabei wo wir den ausserhalb gelegt haben...haben ihn vorher ja imma mit türmen gelegt von dem her...man sollte wohl erklären wieso man den boss jedesma resetet nachdem man den letzten riesen gepullt hat : riesen down, alle in den süden um boss zu resetn, boss resetet, alle fahren an die kampfzone linie, diejenigen die aufm levi geworfen werden steigen vom fahrzeug um durchgebufft zu werden, wieder aufsteigen, boss pulln und in der zone wie imma legen...

nur zu schade das der reset nicht ging, wir fast vor der ausgangsbase standen und unsere fahrzeuge sich nicht wie imma vom system zerstört worden...heiden durcheinander im raid...boss wieder zurück zur kampfzone gekitet aba komisch komisch das wir nicht reinkamen obwohl boss rauskam.... <<< man kann gern wem was vorhalten anmachen beleidigen sofern man diesen bug, der blizz ja seit anfang an bekannt ist *sonst hätten die es nicht gepatcht das die fahrzeuge zerstört werden sofern der boss resetet ist*, mehrmalig ausnutzt indem man den boss woanders legt aba wegen einer einmaligen geschichte und dann noch nichtma von seitens blizz bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles nur mutmassungen und keine beweise ausser einen nicht aussagenden comment in der mail.


----------



## Nash1980 (24. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollten sie dir das groß begründen, du hast gegen ihre agb´s verstoßen ende aus. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Job, abmahnung, recht auf was weis ich alles..... bla bla bla..... im RL gibts es dafür gesetzte  das hier ist ein ein Spiel und Blizz ist der eigentümer und somit kann er mit Leuten, die gegen die agb vertoßen, machen was er will  sei froh das es nur 48h sind.  Klar sollten sie zusehen das sie den Bug fixen  nur das ist kein Grund ihn auszunutzen.  Nehmt doch endlich mal eure Eier in die hand und sag: Jo scheiße gebaut, bug ausgenutzt !! Aber NEIN ihr seit ja alle Opfer der großen Blizzard Verschwörung! Und komischerweise äußert sich nur noch 1 "Opfer/Täter", was ist mit den anderen?? 

Eins noch,  wen ihr nicht wollt das dumme/ sinnlose / spekulative Posts hier kommen, stellt solche kritischen fragen nicht in einem Forum stellen, ruft gleich die Hotline an da bekommt ihr mit etwas glück nur eine unliebsame antwort und nicht gleich 11seiten voller antworten die ihr vieleicht nicht hören wollt. Und wenn doch  dann beschwert euch nicht. ;-)  in diesem sinne ab in die rinne und sei kein dummi nim nen Gummi


----------



## Testare (24. Juni 2009)

Btw, Ihr solltet froh sein dass es nur ein temporärer Bann ist.
Und ihn geniessen, draussen ist ordentliches Wetter, geht mal wieder vor die Tür, ins Freibad etc, gibt nämlich wesentlich wichtigeres wie WoW


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juni 2009)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie dir das groß begründen, du hast gegen ihre agb´s verstoßen ende aus. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Job, abmahnung, recht auf was weis ich alles..... bla bla bla..... im RL gibts es dafür gesetzte ...



*/Ironie an*
Ja, im RL gibt es dafür Gesetze - Meine.
Wenn micht einer haut, klatsche ich zurück.
Wenn er dann noch fragt, warum - gibt's noch eine.
Oder sollte ich ihm doch lieber 'ne schriftliche Begründung geben?
*/Ironie aus*

^^

gn8 @ all


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie dir das groß begründen, du hast gegen ihre agb´s verstoßen ende aus. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Job, abmahnung, recht auf was weis ich alles..... bla bla bla..... im RL gibts es dafür gesetzte  das hier ist ein ein Spiel und Blizz ist der eigentümer und somit kann er mit Leuten, die gegen die agb vertoßen, machen was er will  sei froh das es nur 48h sind.  Klar sollten sie zusehen das sie den Bug fixen  nur das ist kein Grund ihn auszunutzen.  Nehmt doch endlich mal eure Eier in die hand und sag: Jo scheiße gebaut, bug ausgenutzt !! Aber NEIN ihr seit ja alle Opfer der großen Blizzard Verschwörung! Und komischerweise äußert sich nur noch 1 "Opfer/Täter", was ist mit den anderen??
> 
> Eins noch,  wen ihr nicht wollt das dumme/ sinnlose / spekulative Posts hier kommen, stellt solche kritischen fragen nicht in einem Forum stellen, ruft gleich die Hotline an da bekommt ihr mit etwas glück nur eine unliebsame antwort und nicht gleich 11seiten voller antworten die ihr vieleicht nicht hören wollt. Und wenn doch  dann beschwert euch nicht. ;-)  in diesem sinne ab in die rinne und sei kein dummi nim nen Gummi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu geil, sicher hat man einen vertrag mit blizz aber in diesem vertrag hat man nicht seine kundenrechte abgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo nimmst du denn raus das man nicht dazu steht ??? wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil aber rumflammen kannste ja...
es geht lediglich drum das es nirgendswo steht was man wirklich gemacht hat und alles nur mutmassungen sind...
sollen se einen doch komplett bannen, damit hat man keine probleme wenn blizz nicht fähig sind bugs richtig zu fixen, wenn blizz nicht in der lage ist es auch plausible zu begründen was man wann angestellt haben soll.

anschuldigungen rumgeflamme eurer seits sind noch sinnloser und erfüllen nicht den zweck wie blizz mit ihrer oberflächlichen begründung...
von eurer seite, erzählen kann man viel und ihr stützt euch nur auf dinge was andere gesagt, gemutmasst haben... wenn nicht dann zeig mir den bluepost bevor du meinst hier rum zuflamm da de tomaten auf den augen hast...

/ironie an

verteil an meinen mitarbeitern abmahnungen ohne fundamentale begründung mit der ansage, hab ich mal lust zu gehabt, bekommst die begründung in einer woche wenn ich dir darlegen kann was du genau gemacht hast

/ironie off


----------



## Testare (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> zu geil, sicher hat man einen vertrag mit blizz aber in diesem vertrag hat man nicht seine kundenrechte abgetreten
> ...



Ich glaub, ein Permaban würde Dir ganz gut tun - Du verschiebst und verdrehst ja schon Perspektiven und Tatsachen derartig, dass es wehtut -.-

Du wurdest TEMPORÄR (Also Arsch abwischen und Freizeit geniessen) gebannt, in einem SPIEL. Nirgends sonst. 
Die Begründung wurde Dir ausreichend gut mitgeteilt, nämlich Exploiting.

Nochmal, mit Recht und Gesetzen musst Du hier nicht kommen, Ich arbeite selber in einem Browsergame im Support, und wenn ich aus einer schlechten Laune heraus wen Sperre, permanent den Account entziehe, dann ist das erlaubt und völligst ok. 
Wenn derjenige Geld bezahlt hat hat er einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Rücküberweisung des Geldes für nicht nutzbare Spielzeit, und das war es dann auch. 
Ich muss nichtmal den Ban begründen.
Gleiches gilt rechtlich auch für WoW, Ihr habt Anspruch auf die Restspielzeit bzw den Geldwert, solange und soweit der Sperrgrund nicht bei Euch liegt.

Der Sperrgrund hier liegt aber bei Euch: Exploiting/Bugusing - und ehrlich gesagt find ichs schade, dass ihr so eine lächerlich geringe Strafe bekommt.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> /ironie an
> verteil an meinen mitarbeitern abmahnungen ohne fundamentale begründung mit der ansage, hab ich mal lust zu gehabt, bekommst die begründung in einer woche wenn ich dir darlegen kann was du genau gemacht hast
> /ironie off



- Du hast Deine Begründung doch bekommen für den Bann -> Untersuchung
- Du hast das Ergebnis bekommen -> Buguse/Exploiten
*- Du weißt es doch eh, wofür - also was soll das ewige Diskutieren und Infragestellen? ! *

- In bestimmten Sachen bekommst Du auch in Firmen erstmal nur 'ne Abmahnung mit grober Begründung
- Erst wenn der Tatbestand genau analisiert wurde, bekommst Du auch da erst nach Ablauf einer Frist Genaueres zu hören.

Wie Du siehst, ähnelt sich das doch sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*

Naja, 'nen Bann/Kündigung  muß man schon anstaltshalber begründen.


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ein Permaban würde Dir ganz gut tun - Du verschiebst und verdrehst ja schon Perspektiven und Tatsachen derartig, dass es wehtut -.-
> 
> Du wurdest TEMPORÄR (Also Arsch abwischen und Freizeit geniessen) gebannt, in einem SPIEL. Nirgends sonst.
> Die Begründung wurde Dir ausreichend gut mitgeteilt, nämlich Exploiting.
> ...




ach herrlich wie verbissen ihr seit und einen versucht irgendwie schief zu kommen...was verschieb verdreh ich denn bitte? weil ich der meinung bin das es nicht sein kann von blizz seiten das exploiting nicht begründet zu bekommen???
wenn hier einer was verdreht dann seit ihr es da ich nie gesagt habe das man nicht den bug hatte oder hab ich es in irgendeiner art getan, gemeint behauptet?

ja schade das nicht alle zig 1000e komplett gebannt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann würden noch mehr rumheulen wie es eh schon machen das wow zu leicht wird, das leute die seit 1-2monaten seinen char pflegen-auf dem lvlniveau sind wie einer der seit jahren dabei ist....

komplett bann würd nämlich heissen das ohnehin noch mehr zahlende kunden fehlen würden wie es so schon tun...


----------



## Testare (25. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit:*
> 
> Naja, 'nen Bann/Kündigung  muß man schon anstaltshalber begründen.



Man sollte, ja, aber verpflichtet dazu ist man nicht. Das ist ja das feine an dieser Art Spieleverträgen: Hausrecht begründet rechtlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (25. Juni 2009)

Wieso wird hier noch immer diskutiert?

Begründung wurde genannt wenn es dir nicht ausreichend war ruf an und hacke nach.

Sie könnten dir auch von heute auf morgen deinen acc wegnehmen und brauchen nicht mal einen Grund dafür. Wie schon gesagt hast du dann nur einen Anspruch deine noch vorhandene Spielzeit zurück zu bekommen wenn es kein verschulden gab(was in diesen Fall nicht stimmt).

Ich muss zugegen das ich früher zu Kara-Zeiten auch hin und wieder bei Aran den Bug verwendet habe weil es einfach mit der Gruppe nicht anders ging. Wenn sie mich deswegen gesperrt hätten, wäre ich selbst schuld und muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Also genießts die Wow freien Tage und sich über ein Spiel so aufregen naja ich denke mir meinen Teil

mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2009)

dabei kann man levi in non hero und hero easymode zu viert legen, und das mit twinks


----------



## BiotinX (25. Juni 2009)

An alle jene es auch betrifft mit dieser Sperre, es ist einfach dreist und irgendwo muss schluss sein mit dem was Blizzard sich da leistet.

Bitte seht davon ab nun zu falem "selber schuld, shice auf repkosten" o.ä. es nervt einfach nur noch.

Hiermit bitte ich alle, die sich nicht vorzuwerfen haben und garantiert keinen nutzen aus dieser "Aktion" gezogen haben sich an den Blizzard Support via Webformular zu melden.
Wie es scheint waren viele von uns zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort und haben in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde verkehrt reagiert. So etwas passiert im wahrne Leben ständig.
Nur wird man dort nicht verhaftet, angeklagt und verurteilt ohne überhaupt genau zu wissen um was es ging, wann dieses geschehen ist noch wo die wirklich Absicht in diesem Unterfangen war.

Es steht in der Mail lediglich das ein Beweis für eine angebliche absichtliche nutzung zum umgehen der Spielemechanik gegeben hat, und diese Mail ging an hunderte Spieler gleichzeitig.....ich bitte euch....kein Beweis, keine Uhrzeit, kein Ort, kein Datum nur das es irgendwann und irgendwo mal passiert ist, bei hunderten gleichzeitig?.....

Tausend andere nutzen offensichtlich und mit ruhigen Gewissen Lücken in der Programmierung, man siehe Haigan etc" und so etwas passiert auf einmal rein zufällig hunderten Leuten die in Ulduar waren?


*Hiermit mein Aufruf an alle, dennoch mit der Bitte ganz sachlich und fair zu bleiben und jeglichen flame, spam, whatever zu lassen!!!!*

Hier der E-Mail Text, einzufügen in dieses Formular! Kopiert ihn, modifiziert ihn aber bitte bleibt sachlich!!!


http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
mit entsetzen habe ich nach 24 Stunden endlich einmal eine Benachrichtigung zu Sperrung meines Accounts bekommen. Wie viele andere meiner Bekannten auch, wird uns vorgeworfen absichtlich einen Fehler in der Spielmechanik ausgenutzt zu haben.Es werden keine Beweise angegeben, lediglich das es ein klarer Fall war.

Diese Anschuldigung weise ich und auch die Bekannten die sich mit ihnen in Kontakt setzen weit von mir/uns. Wir wurden verhaftet, angeklagt und verurteil ohne auch nur die geringste Ahnung zu haben um was es geht oder gar die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde uns zu verteidigen für etwas von dem wir nicht einmal wissen das es das gibt oder was wir getan haben sollen.

Ich bitte sie um sofortige Revidierung dieser Maßnahme und neu Überprüfung, sowie einer angemessenen Gutschrift für die uns ausgefallene Spielzeit und Entschuldigung Ihrerseits. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen eines meiner Hobbies zu beenden und meinen Account zu kündigen.


Nebenbei noch angemerkt, wir meinen dieses Schreiben durchaus enrst und ich hoffe diesem tun viele hier gleich, denn irgendwann ist mal schluss, nehmt es nicht einfach hin.
*
Wenn einer schreit hört man ihn nicht, aber die Stimmen der Massen kann man nicht überhören!!!*

In diesem Sinne vielen Dank und wir hoffen es bringt ein wenig Verstand in das Verhalten.


PS: Unterlasts doch bitte die Flameantworten, gibt genug andere Threads dazu uns versetzt euch in die Lage derer die es wirklich unschuldig traf.


----------



## Mindadar (25. Juni 2009)

BiotinX schrieb:


> An alle jene es auch betrifft mit dieser Sperre, es ist einfach dreist und irgendwo muss schluss sein mit dem was Blizzard sich da leistet.
> 
> Bitte seht davon ab nun zu falem "selber schuld, shice auf repkosten" o.ä. es nervt einfach nur noch.
> 
> ...


Und du glaubst die werden reagieren? 
in der mail stand warum das sollte doch reichen oder? 
oder bist du so wow süchtig?


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier noch immer diskutiert?
> 
> Begründung wurde genannt wenn es dir nicht ausreichend war ruf an und hacke nach.
> 
> ...




auch nochma für dich falls du es nicht gelesen hast meiner seits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geniess schon seit wochen die freie zeit da raids eh nur abends sind, demher jucks mich ja nicht wielang der bann an sich ist...sollen se mir doch den acc sperren, kann ich mit leben wenns die folge ist von bugusing das genauso von der anderen seite zu verantworten ist... hab den bug ja nicht jedes mal gehabt und da blizz sehen kann das es einmalig war vor wochen...
blizz is nur nicht fähig deta. aufzulisten worum es spezifisch ging sprich ort datum zeit ^^ aussagen von anderen usern das es um levi geht sind nur mutmassungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyfedias (25. Juni 2009)

nach 11 seiten lesen weiss ich immernoch nicht genau was ein levi-fehlpull sein soll oder wieso sowas 40 mal hintereinander passieren soll....ganz ehrlich...wow wird ohne euch schöner sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buerzel (25. Juni 2009)

die E-Mail is extrem lächerlich, Blizzard interessiert es auf deutsch gesagt nen Scheiß ob du deinen Account kündigen willst oder nicht.

Und mal ehrlich so süchtig, wie du hier rüberkommst, dass du es nichma 3 Tage ohne WoW aushälst wirst du deinen Account eh nicht kündigen und das wissen die auch ^^


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> nach 11 seiten lesen weiss ich immernoch nicht genau was ein levi-fehlpull sein soll oder wieso sowas 40 mal hintereinander passieren soll....ganz ehrlich...wow wird ohne euch schöner sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe find ich auch ne goile aussage, was habt ihr denn dafür wenn mio. gamer gebannt werden? hat man euch was weggenohmen? hat man das spiel zerstört? hat man euch im spiel beinträchtigt? wenn ja in welcher hinsicht ....


----------



## Imanewbie (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> blizz is nur nicht fähig deta. aufzulisten worum es spezifisch ging sprich ort datum zeit ^^ aussagen von anderen usern das es um levi geht sind nur mutmassungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann Ruf dort an wenn du es genau wissen willst. 

P.s. woher willst du wissen das es millionen Leute waren dei gebannt wurden soweit ich das überblicke können es nicht mehr als 1000-10000 sein. Und wenn blizz halt aus einer Laune heraus(warschenlich spinnt das Programm bei ihnen was cheater und bug'user kennzeichnet) diese Leute temporät Sperrt.

Ist das ihr gutes Recht ob dieser Bug jetzt absichtlich war oder nichts ist blizz egal es geht nur darum das ihr den Boss mit diesem Bug down bekommen habts(wenn es wirklich der Levi war). 

Das einzige was ihr machen könnts ist die Situation schildern und hoffen das ihr so bald als möglich wieder entsperrt werdet. (Wie gesagt anrufen is da die beste Lösung).

Ich wünsche euch eine schönen WOW-Freie zeit, dann habts ihr danach wieder gleich viel mehr spass am Bossekloppen.

mfg


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Juni 2009)

Tachio schrieb:


> diese Diskussion ist ja lustig, um mal klrazustellen:
> 
> Ihr habt einen Bug "gefunden" durch einen Fehlpull und den versuch den Boss zu resetten.
> 
> ...


Jede Raidleitung verlangt unter anderem bestimmte Addons und bestimmte Vorgehensweisen für jeden Boss. Jeder Spieler muß sich auf "Treu und Glaub" verlassen, daß weder die Taktiken noch die Addons zu einem Bann führen. Blizzard selbst macht es übrigens sehr schwer mit ihnen zu kommunizieren. Ich benutze z.B. seit ca. 3 Jahren eine Gamecard und kann trotz gegenteiliger Versicherung immer noch nicht wieder im offiziellen Forum schreiben. Das entspricht einem Permanentbann, weil ich dem Inkassobüro zum Einziehen der Gebühr nicht vertraue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Buerzel schrieb:


> die E-Mail is extrem lächerlich, Blizzard interessiert es auf deutsch gesagt nen Scheiß ob du deinen Account kündigen willst oder nicht.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich so süchtig, wie du hier rüberkommst, dass du es nichma 3 Tage ohne WoW aushälst wirst du deinen Account eh nicht kündigen und das wissen die auch ^^


Es geht hier nicht um Sucht, sondern daß die Maßnahme 72 Stunden das Gelblicht vorm Permabann is und man seine investierte Mühe in die Pflege von Spielfiguren "grundlos" schwinden sieht.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juni 2009)

@ BiotinX

Schick das lieber nicht so ab, Deinen Aufruf (würde ich auch allen anderen raten).
Denn dieser Text beinhaltet doch so einige derbe Widersprüche.

Ich finde diesen widersprüchlichen Aufruf dazu noch ganz schön dreist.
Ne Gutschrift - das ich nicht lache...

Wenn im RL für eine Untersuchungshaft ein Grund (Verdacht) vorliegt, wirst Du hinterher auch nicht entschädigt -
selbst wenn sich der Verdacht nicht bestätigt.

Langsam reicht es echt, mit Eurem Getue!
Heult Euch doch bei Blizzard aus - nehmt Euch Anwälte ... jammert aber hinterher nicht nochmal - zumindest nicht mehr hier.

Wird Zeit, daß dieses Topic hier 'n Ende findet!

baba


----------



## turageo (25. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn im RL für eine Untersuchungshaft ein Grund (Verdacht) vorliegt, wirst Du hinterher auch nicht entschädigt -
> selbst wenn sich der Verdacht nicht bestätigt.



Da sieht man mal was hier manche Leute so von sich geben. Eines vor weg, ich bin gar nicht betroffen, aber ich hab mir das Thema die letzten Tage mal angesehen
und auch einen Bekannten, der gebannt wurde (der war noch nicht mal in Naxx geschweige den Ulduar).

Zurück zu Deiner Äußerung: Hast Du schon jemals was vom StrEG gehört? Nennt sich ausgeschrieben Strafrechtsentschädigungsgesetz und es betrifft unter anderem genau das,
was Du hier so schön im Beispiel als "unmöglich" anführst. Bevor man hier mit vermeintlich schlauen Beispielen rumwirft, sollte man schon wissen wovon man redet. Genau das
gleiche gilt für das Thema hier. Keiner weiß so wirklich worum es geht, es gibt hauptsächlich vage Aussagen und Vermutungen, aber eine Bestätigung warum genau (!) jetzt der
72h-Ban kam und vor allem warum auch viele definitiv Unschuldige erwischt wurden, gibt es bis dato noch gar nicht.

Und an alle unsere "genießt Eure Freizeit" Poster: a) wenn man nicht mehr zu sagen hat, v. a. zum Thema, warum macht man sich dann die Mühe und bewegt überhaupt die Finger
auf der Tastatur und b) möchte ich wirklich gerne mal wissen wer von Euch sich hier auch "aufführen" würde, wenn sein Account betroffen wäre (wie gesagt, es hat nicht nur
Ulduar-Raidmitglieder getroffen)? Ich schätze mal von Euch wären beim Punkt b) auch so einige dabei und würden sich über die Ungerechtigkeit auslassen, anstatt hier schlaue Reden
zu schwingen, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben und die keiner wirklich braucht.

MfG


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage - egal was Du mir jetzt vom StrEG erzählen willst.
Ich habe genug Bekannte die damit zu tun hatten und es genauso angewendet wird, wie ich es sagte.

Und dieses Gesetz besteht nicht nur aus einer Aussage, es wird da sehr stark differenziert.

Die ganze letzte Diskussion wurde hier nur noch hauptsächlich von einem betroffenen User geführt -
der die Gründe für den Bann etc. genannt bekommen hat - warum schweigen vwohl die Meisten hier? Dämmert's? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ist daran falsch zu verstehen?

*kotz* 

Aber macht doch was Ihr wollt - Topic ist für mich eh gestorben - gn8
Wir hier können eh nicht helfen, aber das merkt Ihr ja nicht ...
Geht zu Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> bevor hier wieder einige rumschrein das es mir ja klar sein sollte worum es geht, levi bugusing hier bugusing da *es geht nur um die mail an sich wo nicht erläutert wird welche mechanik genutzt wurde*..... anhand dieser nichts aussagenden mail ist der bann meines erachtens hinfällig ausser ich bekomm noch eine mail mit den genauen ergebnissen *mir reicht auch nur zeit datum ort des vergehens*   rein rechtlich in deutschland sind die unternehm zu verpflichtet ihre anschuldigungen da zu legen und stehen in der beweispflicht, man kann sich ja nicht verteidigen geschweige angeklagt werden da kein ort datum zeit boss trash etc genannt wird...



Blizzard Entertainment Europe 
TSA 60 001 
78143 Vélizy Villacoublay Cedex France

Weder ist blizzard ein deutsches unternehmen noch sind sie verpflichtet dir die gründe einer untersuchung "deines" accounts offenzulegen.




BiotinX schrieb:


> Ich bitte sie um sofortige Revidierung dieser Maßnahme und neu Überprüfung, sowie einer angemessenen Gutschrift für die uns ausgefallene Spielzeit und Entschuldigung Ihrerseits. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen eines meiner Hobbies zu beenden und meinen Account zu kündigen.



Dir steht es jederzeit frei deinen account zu kündigen.



offtopic,

Alle vergleiche die hier mit strafrecht, untersuchungshaft und sonst was gezogen werden sind absoluter nonsens.


----------



## Ingerim (25. Juni 2009)

Stefanx1 schrieb:


> Würden die mich bannen, weil Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist ein sauberes Spiel zu programmieren. Würde ich meine Accounts kündigen, gut ist andere Spielehersteller freuen sich auch über 39 Euro im Monat, zwar schade und die gespielte Zeit, aber so eine Spielschmiede zu unterstützen die Leute bannt die ausversehen ein Fehler im spiel ungewollt finden ist einfach eine frechheit und weiter so patch WoW mal weiter kaputt. Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg. Zwar machen einmal 13 Euro nicht viel aus, aber die masse machst.




Mal zu dem den ich gequotet habe.

Wenn Bliz nciht in der Lage ist ein sauberes Spiel zu Programmieren. Das ich ncith lache. Es gitb in jedme Spiel und in jeder Software bugs und somit ist keine Sauber dafür gitb es ja bei Blizz zb die PTR und die Betas und auch wenn man einen Bug meldet und dme nachgegangen wird kann man nicht jeden bug gezielt reproduzieren da sehr viele Bugs durch irgendwelche zufälle ausgelöst werde können.

Und du kannst gerne mal slebst probierne ein komplett bugfreies Programm oder Spiel zu Programmierne da dies Faktisch nicht möglich ist und umsummen kosten würde und sehr lange dauenr würde gerade bei einem MMORPG da man Client sowie Serverseitig programmieren muss.

@Topic Sry hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber es bringt nichts wenn Ihr euch gegenseitig beleidigt usw. und es war auch vermutlich kein fehler von Blizz das es für alles nen grund gibt seien es nur Chatlogs wo zb über Bugusing gesprochen wurde oder andere Logfiles.

Und ich möchte mal sehn das jeder von euch haargenau alles was was seien member bzw Gildenkollegen machen oder bekommt ihr das von Blizz deren logfiles zugeschickt.

Ihr habt nen 72h bann und ihr müsst es hinnehmen und es würde auch ncihts bringen ihnen mit zu Drohen oder ne Mail hinschrieben das ihr sie Verklagen wollt da jeder WoW Account nicht dem Spieler gehört sondenr Blizzard und Ihr in euch nur gemietet habt und euch somit an Blizzards regeln Regeln halten müsst. EULA lesen würde da schon sehr helfen.

Und nun gute Nacht.


----------



## Destructix (25. Juni 2009)

1. Es wurde bereits zugegeben den Leviathan außerhalb der Zone umgelegt zu haben. Warum is das so schwer, aus den Fahrzeugen auszusteigen und sich töten zu lassen?

2. Kurz danach gibt es einen Bann mit der Mail. Begründung:Exploit/Bugusing=72h sperre

Wenn ich also weiß, das der einzige Bug der aufgetreten war beim Leviathan war, dann verlange ich nicht groß noch eine genaue Auflistung Wo/Wie/Wann. Sondern tu so einen scheiß nicht mehr und sterbe am Eingang wenn der Boss nicht resettet.

Gold liegt praktisch auf dem Weg in Nordend also scheiß auf die Repkosten.

Nach einer ausführlichen Mail seitens Blizzard zu verlangen, erweckt bei mir das Gefühl, das öfters mal ein Bug ausgenutzt wurde und man keine Übersicht hat welcher es nun war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (25. Juni 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> Nach einer ausführlichen Mail seitens Blizzard zu verlangen, erweckt bei mir das Gefühl, das öfters mal ein Bug ausgenutzt wurde und man keine Übersicht hat welcher es nun war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAS wollt ich nicht so deutlich sagen aber genau mein Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> nein weiss man nicht da ich bis jetzt noch keinen bluepost gesehen hab es unterstreicht was spekulliert wurde zwecks levi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=10

Dort kannst du ja mit anderen rätseln warum man dich temporär gebannt hat. Oder gleich mal zu den X Akten weitergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shubunki (25. Juni 2009)

Also sorry für die selbstgerechten Helden, die was von ehrenvoll sterben statt bugusing labbern: Die Player sind doch nicht Schuld, wenn Blizz es nicht schafft, sein Spiel sauber zu programieren. Natürlich sucht man nach einem eleganten Weg, einen Boss zu legen. Mann erbeitet eine Taktik, mit der es am einfachsten geht. Wenn dabei ein Spielbereich durch unfähigkeit der Programierer nicht so funktioniert, wie Blizz es gerne hätte ist das Blizz Problem.. nicht das der Player. Wenn die player dafür bestraft werden, das Blizz unsauber arbeitet, ist das einfach unfair. Ich will kein Bugusing legitimieren.. natürlich gibt es einen Punkt, wo der Effekt vergleichsweise unfair anderen Spielern gegenüber ist. Aber wenn z.B. bei Heigan eine Suppenfreie Zone existiert.. woher soll ich als Player wissen, ob das ein Bug ist und es damit nicht nutzen. Weiss ich, ob das von Blizz nicht so gewollt ist ??
Zu UO-Zeiten gab es einen Dungeon, indem ein Drachen hinter einem Tisch " gestack", also festsetzen werden konnte. Nur auf diese Art und Weise war es überhaupt möglich, den zu legen. Ist das nun so gewollt gewesen oder war das Bugusing? Wo fängt Bugsing überhaupt an?


----------



## Lari (25. Juni 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Wenn dabei ein Spielbereich durch unfähigkeit der Programierer nicht so funktioniert, wie Blizz es gerne hätte ist das Blizz Problem.. nicht das der Player. Wenn die player dafür bestraft werden, das Blizz unsauber arbeitet, ist das einfach unfair.


Eine große gelbe Wand begrenzt den Kampfbereich. Das man nicht außerhalb kämpfen soll ist klar.
Blizzard ist garnichts schuld. Es gibt halt in WoW auch Regeln, die man einhalten sollte. Dazu zählt, dass man Bugs nicht benutzt. Und wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe: Wie dumm müssen die gebannten Leute sein um solche Fehlpulls hinzulegen, der einen Reset benötigt. Gerade beim Leviathan.

Oder die LEute, die bei den 4 Türmen-Trys fehlpullen... in meinen Augen unvorstellbar, wie eine solch undiszplinierte Gruppe überhaupt +1 schafft...

Edit: Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich kauf vielen die Geschichte "Hupps, war aus Versehen" einfach nicht ab.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Die Player sind doch nicht Schuld, wenn Blizz es nicht schafft, sein Spiel sauber zu programieren.


Hier ist allein ausschlag gebend wie Blizzard das sieht. Aber so wie ich das sehe war hier völlig klar dass man einen Exploit nutzt und das ist nunmal der Punkt.
Schon in Zul Gurub damals hatten wir Diskussionen ob wir die einfache Exploit Taktik beim Raptor Boss nutzen oder nicht.
Blöd stellen und sagen: "Aber ihr habt das nicht verhindert" funktioniert eben nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Shubunki schrieb:


> Zu UO-Zeiten gab es einen Dungeon, indem ein Drachen hinter einem Tisch " gestack", also festsetzen werden konnte. Nur auf diese Art und Weise war es überhaupt möglich, den zu legen. Ist das nun so gewollt gewesen oder war das Bugusing? Wo fängt Bugsing überhaupt an?


Das wurde nicht umsonst abgeschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich erinnere mich auch schön an die Massenbans wegen lila gefärbter Items im Faction System.


----------



## Scharamo (25. Juni 2009)

Prigoth schrieb:


> stimmt halt nicht, den ein exploit is für mein verständniss ein bewusst herbeigeführter fehler um die spielmechanik zu beeinflussen.
> 
> ein bug ist ein fehler, der halt "einfach so" auftritt. wir haben den levi bestimmt 40 mal resetet, weil immer wieder fehlpulls da waren. wenn bei 40 resets einmal ein bug auftritt, kann man nicht von exploit sprechen.sry


Naja doch, wenn ihr nachdem ihr merk das ihr ihn nicht resetten könnt doch umhaut ist das bugusing. Die Frage ist, was ist bitte ein "Fehlpulll" ? bitter erklären.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich eh warum man den 40 mal reseten muss ... wir sind sicher keine Pro-Gilde aber hatten diese Notwendigkeit noch nie.


----------



## Shubunki (25. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hier ist allein ausschlag gebend wie Blizzard das sieht. Aber so wie ich das sehe war hier völlig klar dass man einen Exploit nutzt und das ist nunmal der Punkt.
> Schon in Zul Gurub damals hatten wir Diskussionen ob wir die einfache Exploit Taktik beim Raptor Boss nutzen oder nicht.
> Blöd stellen und sagen: "Aber ihr habt das nicht verhindert" funktioniert eben nicht immer
> 
> ...



Genau das meine ich ja: Das ist doch kein Regelwerk, wenn Blizz entscheiden darf, was bestraft wird und was nicht. Die machen die Vorgaben fürs Spiel, also sollen sie auch saubere Vorgaben machen. Grauzonen dürfen nicht existieren und wenn doch, werden sie halt genutzt...das ist völlig normal. 

..und was UO betrifft: genau! Man hat seitens der Programierer festgelegt, das dies ein Bug is und ihn abgeschafft. Dafür wurde keiner bestraft, sondern es wurde eine " Regelung " geschaffen.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn man einen Boss buggy legt kann man ja auch ein Ticket schreiben und das ganze schildern, da hat man nich die Gefahr gebannt zu werden:
"liebes Blizzard, nachdem wir gestern einen Fehlerhaften Leviatanpull hatten und dieses resseten wollten fuhr er uns einfach nach. wir mussten in dann auf den Weg zum ausgang kiten und killen. Dieses Bugussing war nicht gewollt und wir entschuldigen uns. Könnten sie entweder die ID resetten das wir den boss normal tryen können oder ein auge zudrücken, da wie ich ja shcon geschrieben hab das "bugusing" nicht gewollt war?
mfg´"

oder so^^


----------



## Raveless (25. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich bin auch ziemlich mies gelaunt.
Gestern nach dem Abendessen wollte ich mich einlogge, Account ausgeschlossen usw.
2 Stunden vorher war ich noch drin.

E-Mail von Blizzard Fehlanzeige, schreiben im Gm Forum ist ja mit gebanntem Account auch nicht möglich und am Telefon bekommt man auch niemanden an die Leitung.

Ich habe den Leviathan noch nie im Hardmode gemacht und in den paar ID's wo wir Ulduar waren, haben wir den immer vorne drin bekämpft ...

Habe den Account gestern erst wieder bezahlt und dann direkt sowas.
Könnte ausrasten über diese nicht vorhandenen Informationen seitens Blizzard.


----------



## Poserritter (25. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh warum man den 40 mal reseten muss ... wir sind sicher keine Pro-Gilde aber hatten diese Notwendigkeit noch nie.




Wir sind auch immer gleich auf Kehle gegangen wie die Pitbulls. Glücklicherweise.

Ich bleib dabei:
Blizz hat keinen Plan, wie der Fehler zu beheben ist und bestraft daher exemplarisch alle, die denselbigen genutzt haben, um eine weitere Nutzung zu unterbinden. Satt des Spiels werden die Kunden programmiert.


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> 1. Es wurde bereits zugegeben den Leviathan außerhalb der Zone umgelegt zu haben. Warum is das so schwer, aus den Fahrzeugen auszusteigen und sich töten zu lassen?
> 
> 2. Kurz danach gibt es einen Bann mit der Mail. Begründung:Exploit/Bugusing=72h sperre
> 
> ...



darauf hab ich nur gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 streite nicht ab das man da das gefühl bekommen kann...
steht nur nicht im kontext da es immer noch, nur drum geht in was für einer art und weise blizz ihre kunden mit einer solch oberflächlichen begründung abtut und zeugt nicht von profes.

sicher weiss ich das es um den levi geht...wurde aber nicht von seiten blizz bestätigt oder hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> sicher weiss ich das es um den levi geht...wurde aber nicht von seiten blizz bestätigt oder hab ich was verpasst???


Und?
Wenn Du wegen Goldkaufs gebannt werden würdest... würdest Du dann auch wissen wollen wieviel Gold exakt, wann genau (Datum, Uhrzeit, vielleicht Unix-Timestamp?) und an welchem Briefkasten Du das rausgeholt hast?

Gottchen, Du weißt, daß Du einen Bug ausgenutzt hast - so what? Leb mit der Strafe wie ein Erwachsener und spiel nicht das Trotzkind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Juni 2009)

mal an die ganzen Ober Burner hier, die sich so toll mit allem auskennen:
Blizzard gibt Dir keine 72h Sperre, wenn Du einmalig durch zufall etwas herausgefunden hast.

Sie werden den ganzen Kampf so bestritten haben und den Levi durch "Exploit" gelegt haben.
Der Versuch, Fehler im Spiel zu nutzen ist untersagt.
Schlicht und ergreifend.

Eine Mail zu schreiben, in der der Ersatz/ die Erstattung von Spielgebühr gefordert wird, die man durch eine Sperre, die gerechtfertigt ist, nicht nutzen kann, ist nicht nur dummdreist, sondern grenzt extrem an Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Kovacs (25. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt ... ein sehr seltsames unrechtsempfinden, was hier an den tag gelegt wird. "wenn der hausbesitzer unfähig ist seine tür abzuschließen ist doch klar, dass alle reinlaufen und ihm die bude ausräumen, würde doch jeder machen! Woher zum teufel sollen wir armen denn wissen, dass die tür nicht absichtlich offengelassen wurde ...." 

warum ist das so schwer? ihr habt einen bug bewußt ausgenutzt. fertig, ende, aus. seid froh, dass es nur 72h sind. ich hätte schon für jeden einzelnen resetversuch sanktionen duchgesetzt. das ist ein spiel, verdammte axt und wenn es da heißt "lege den boss hüpfend auf einem bein" soll man ihn so legen und nicht eine (illegale) möglichkeit finden, dass ganze doch mit 2 beinen und ohne hüpfen zu schaffen. 

und zu den "argumenten" (grusel):

1. es gibt keine fehlerfreie software (nein, noch nichtmal die nasa entwickler schaffen es, eine fehlerfreie software zu schreiben)
2. bei der auslegung der spielregeln hat blizzard vor garkeinem rechenschaft abzulegen, niemand hat auch nur irgendeinen rechtlichen anspruch hier. blizzard könnte jeden sofort den vertrag kündigen und einen neuen verweigern, einfach so, nur euer geld steht euch zu und das bekommt ihr wieder, keine angst. 
3. bugusing und exploiten ist nicht sinn des spiels, ist keine clevere ausnutzung der spielmechanik, per agb verboten, kein boss kann ausschließlich gelegt werden, indem man bugs oder andere offensichtlich den bosskampf stark vereinfachenden mechanismen nutzt, z.B. also an eine stelle, wo bestimmte fähigkeiten nicht mehr funktionieren
4. unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht (hier auch euer rl bezug, die ihr alle mit anwälten und grundrechten kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juni 2009)

Trotz allem, hätte Blizzard ruhig schreiben können um welchen exploit es sich handelt und von welchem Boss sie sprechen.

-Levi rauspullen?
-XT rechts hinstellen zwischen die zwei Haufen damit aus 2 Haufen keine Adds spawnen?

gibt noch ein paar "Taktiken", die ich hier nicht wiedergeben möchte, wo Blizzard entweder die Möglichkeiten / Fehler (je nachdem wie man das sieht) entfernen / beheben muss oder ansonsten eben ein klares Statement abgeben sollte, was nun der "exploit" ist.

Wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre und die Polizei mich anhält ( Untersuchung) und mir eine Strafe aufbrummt, sagen die auch nicht "Verkehrsregeln verletzt". 

PS: Mir geht es nicht um rechtliche Feinheiten. Klar muss Blizzard gar nichts begründen und kann arbiträt bannen. Doch nur weil es möglich ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie es a) tun sollten und b) es eine tolle Vorgehensweise ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Man sollte, ja, aber verpflichtet dazu ist man nicht. Das ist ja das feine an dieser Art Spieleverträgen: Hausrecht begründet rechtlich alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zwar stimmt der Kunde Nutzungsbedingungen zu, laut denen er allerlei HINNEHMEN muss, aber erzähl nicht, du darfst aus Support-Mitarbeiter bannen wie dir beliebt und wenn es aus schlechter Laune heraus sei. Sicherlich bist du dazu in der Lage und ein paar Einzelfällen erwecken keinen Verdacht - DÜRFEN(!) ist aber nochmal etwas anderes. Ein Unternehmen, dass am Markt bleiben will, wird sich sehr schnell von selbstherrlichen Mitarbeitern trennen.


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und?
> Wenn Du wegen Goldkaufs gebannt werden würdest... würdest Du dann auch wissen wollen wieviel Gold exakt, wann genau (Datum, Uhrzeit, vielleicht Unix-Timestamp?) und an welchem Briefkasten Du das rausgeholt hast?
> 
> Gottchen, Du weißt, daß Du einen Bug ausgenutzt hast - so what? Leb mit der Strafe wie ein Erwachsener und spiel nicht das Trotzkind.
> ...



gottchen, ich leb doch mit der strafe, ist doch auch kein problem wie ich schon mehrfach gesagt habe. weiss auch nicht was imma drauf rumgehackt wird das man angeblich nicht mit leben kann oder meint das es zu unrecht ist...
hab dieses mit keinem wort gesagt also bleibt ma bei der sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



behauptungen seitens blizz das man explo. hat bleiben solang behauptungen-mutmassungen, auch eurer seits, bis blizz selbst stellung zu nimmt welche mechanik nun wirklich unrechtsmässig genutzt wurde ...

es kann doch auch um was ganz anderes gehen da wir den xt auch nicht an der treppe pulln sondern wie in tausend bosstatiken erklärungen, zwischen den beiden rechten schrotthaufen...

bin mir sicher das du schon nachvollziehen kannst das ich die oberflächlickeit von blizz meine...


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> bin mir sicher das du schon nachvollziehen kannst das ich die oberflächlickeit von blizz meine...


Trotzdem verstehe ich das rumlamentieren nicht.

Beispiel (viele werden mich köpfen wollen, weil ich mal wieder ein RL-Beispiel nehme): 
Ich gehe in die Disse, sauf mir die Hucke voll, weil ich von irgendwas gefrustet bin, und weiß am nächsten Tag nicht mehr wirklich alles. Ich erinnere mich aber daran, nachts dort überm Klo gehangen zu haben und weiß noch, daß mich der Türsteher vom Klo ins Taxi geleitet hat.
Am nächsten Abend komme ich wieder dort an und der Türsteher weist mich ab und sagt mir, daß ich besser mal 3 Tage zuhause bleiben sollte.

Soll Leute geben, die dann trotzdem meinen rumdiskutieren zu müssen. Schließlich hat der Türsteher nicht direkt gesagt, daß er mich nicht reinläßt, weil ich das Klo vollgekotzt habe. Könnte ja auch an den Schuhen liegen, die ich gerade anhabe? Oder an irgendwas anderem?

Verstehst Du worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Zintara (25. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Verstehst Du worauf ich hinaus will?




ja sicher verstehe ich worauf das gemünzt ist... auch dieses biespiel wie du es gebracht hast ist nichts anderes wie abfertigung und erweckt in den abgewiesenen das verlangen nachzufragen wieso weshalb warum...wenn ihm es palusibl erklärt wird sprich in deinem fall gesagt wird : du hast unser klo verdreckt <<< wird derjenige auch *also ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* garnicht weiter nachfragen da man nun wirklich weiss was man gemacht hat, sprich was die wirklichen beweggründe sind...das man weiss worauf man beim nächsten mal achten sollte um irgendwelche sanktionen vorzubeugen...


----------



## callahan123 (25. Juni 2009)

Reicht das Thema eigentlich aus, um eine eigene HP mit dem Thema zu starten? 

bugged.de oder so...

Na ja, Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt. DASS ein Problem vorlag ist ja klar, ob dieses jedoch einen bösen Hintergrund hatte wird halt jetzt untersucht. Unschön ist sicherlich, dass man da vorher keine mündliche Nachricht bekommt - auf der anderen Seite wird so jedoch einer etwaig größeren Schädigung entgegengewirkt. 
Ein Rechtesystem tut leider immer auch mal dem weh, der eigentlich Recht hat bzw. es nicht besser wusste. Es soll Leute geben, die nicht wissen, dass es eine zeitlich festgeschriebene Frist gibt, in der man Winterreifen am Karren dran haben muss. Die müssen wenn das nem grün equipptem Tauren auffällt trotzdem blechen, mutwilig oder nicht.


----------



## Varanthir (25. Juni 2009)

Also mal ernsthaft ... diese wie auch vorhergehende Bannwellen werden nach Kriterien festgelegt. Da setzt sich keiner hin und kontrolliert einen Charakter nach dem anderen im Vorfeld was dieser da genau fabriziert hat. Man bannt/sperrt alle die diese vorabgesteckten Kriterien im einzelnen oder gar noch schlimmer komplett erfüllt haben, unter welchen Umständen auch immer. Und dann wird untersucht ... alles andere würde einen viel zu hohen Kostenfaktor mit sich ziehen (Zeit und Personal). Bei der Masse an Accounts sollte das auch keinen verwundern. Den einen triffts schon nicht ohne Grund, der andere hat halt einfach das Pech.

So schaut das gängige Prozedere "nicht nur" in der Unterhaltungsindustrie aus.


PS: Man wird niemandem vorher die Füsse knutschen und um Entschuldigung bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2009)

Wusste gar nicht dass es da einen Bug gibt o0..
Haben gestern nach 'ner Stunde Levi im Hardmode gemacht ohne derlei Prodzeduren.. ob wir wohl auch gesperrt worden wären, wenn wir es schneller geschafft hätten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Interessant wäre vielleicht noch folgender Aspekt des Ganzen:

Es gibt immer Situationen, bei denen man in eine etwas heikle Situation kommt was Exploiten betrifft. Nehmen wir an Hans hat Lust auf Ulduar, meldet sich im Tool und die Gilde <XXX> sucht gerade noch einen DD und beschließt Hans einzuladen.
Nun wird Hans kurzerhand geportet, kommt ins TS und steuert seinen Panzer zielsicher durch die Gegner Richtung Levi. Bei der Ansage, daß Levi im Hardmode gelegt werden soll freut sich Hans noch, allerdings bemerkt er die etwas abwegige Positionierung vorm Bosspull. Auf Nachfrage wird ihm nur gesagt, daß man eine bestimmte Taktik verfolge, die den Kampf einfacher gestalte.
Nun ist Hans zwar mulmig zumute, aber er weiss nicht recht was er tun soll. Die Leute machen alle einen recht netten Eindruck und eigentlich würde er gerne auf der FL des Raidleiters landen und dann öfter die Möglichkeit haben mit ihnen Ulduar unsicher zu machen. Auf der anderen Seite ahnt er aber, daß der Kampf nicht so ablaufen wird, wie er von Blizz gedacht ist.
Also einfach leaven? Oder eine Diskussion im TS vom Zaun brechen?
Oder aber einfach den Ball flach halten und seinen Job machen?

Ich bin da ehrlich. Ich würde wahrscheinlich, wie viele andere wohl auch, den Ball flach halten und damit laben exploitet zu haben.
Vor allem Spieler, die schon länger dabei sind, werden da weniger Gewissensbisse haben. Viele werden schon früher mal in Raids dabei gewesen sein, wo die Spielmechanik etwas umgangen wurde. Der Raptor-Boss in ZG fällt mir da auf Anhieb ein.

Somit wäre es möglicherweise tatsächlich ein wenig übertrieben sämtlichen Raidteilnehmern einen Bann angedeihen zu lassen. Vielleicht wäre es angebrachter gewesen von der Annahme auszugehen, daß der RL die entsprechende Anweisung gab und nur den RL der entsprechenden Raids einen Denkzettel in Form des 72h-Banns zu verpassen?


----------



## Testare (25. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Zwar stimmt der Kunde Nutzungsbedingungen zu, laut denen er allerlei HINNEHMEN muss, aber erzähl nicht, du darfst aus Support-Mitarbeiter bannen wie dir beliebt und wenn es aus schlechter Laune heraus sei. Sicherlich bist du dazu in der Lage und ein paar Einzelfällen erwecken keinen Verdacht - DÜRFEN(!) ist aber nochmal etwas anderes. Ein Unternehmen, dass am Markt bleiben will, wird sich sehr schnell von selbstherrlichen Mitarbeitern trennen.



Interessant.... Komisch, mal nachsehen... Hmmmm... wird bei Ogame, Galaxywars, Space4k und anderen Games seit teils mehr wie 5 Jahren so gemacht von einigen Kollegen... Hmmmm.... Gameforge gibts noch immer... hmmmmm


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Juni 2009)

Ist schon interessant was hier für Vergleiche gezogen werden und was auf der anderen Seite für Rechtfertigungen auftauchen, leider sind gerade einmal 10 Prozent davon zutreffend.

Was die AGB von Blizzard angeht, so sind diese KEIN Freibrief, denn es gibt darin Passagen, die gegen deutsches und/oder EU-Recht verstossen und damit hinfällig sind !
Es hat sich bisher nur noch niemand gefunden der dagegen offiziell geklagt hätte und es ist auch fraglich bo die Klage überhaupt Aussicht auf Zulassung hätte und ja, man kann nicht einfach wild jedermann verklagen, denn alle eingereichten Klagen werden geprüft !

Ich hab selbst schon die Sperre eines Bekannten aufheben "lassen", allerdings war am Ende der Diskussion die Hälfte der Sperrzeit auch schon rum, denn, wie man sich vorstellen kann, die zuständigen Support-Mitarbeiter verschleppen so etwas gerne, da sie schlichtweg keine Lust haben sich damit auseinander zu setzen.

Weiterhin bekommt man im Normalfall schon per Mail den Grund der Sperrung mitgeteilt, ABER ............. im Fall des Ausnutzens von Exploits und ähnlichem ist das doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig, da alle Beteiligten doch wissen was sie gemaacht haben, oder ?!

Sind wir jetzt hierzulange echt so weit, das Schuldbewußtsein erst dann aufkommt, wenn man es auch noch schriftlich nachgewiesen bekommt ?

Wenn bei jemandem die Lastschrift platzt, warum auch immer, dann weiß die Person dass das passiert ist, selbst bei Onlinekontoführung, denn in diesen Fällen bekommt man von seiner Bank IMMER einen Auszug zugeschickt, braucht sich also nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann gesperrt wird.

Warum soll aber Blizzard bei WISSEN der Beteiligten auch noch Mails verschicken ?
Reicht es nicht schon, das sich die GMs und andere Mitarbeiter mit solchen Fällen befassen müssen und damti weniger Zeit für andere Dinge haben, nur weil es immer wieder Idioten und Möchtegerne gibt, die solche Dinge ausnutzen ?

Fasst euch lieber mal an die eigene Nase und steht zu dem was ihr tut, vor allem auch zu den Konsequenzen die daraus entstehen.

Wenn jemand im Raid ständig den Ninja spielt, dann wird er irgendwann nicht mehr mitgenommen und meistens im /2er auch noch geflamed, zurecht.
Genauso wird sich IMMER irgendwann rumsprechen wenn Leute Exploits ausznutzen, was also nutzt einem der Scheiss ?

"Hurra, ich bin ganz toll, ich hab dieses und jenes geschafft", klar, mit Beschiss, was man langläufig als Selbstbetrug bezeichnet und leider überträgt sich das in den meisten Fällen auch aufs RL, wie ich aus beruflicher Erfahrung weiß.

Spielt einfach sauber und fertig, dann fühlt es sich auch viel besser an, wenn man schließlich irgendetwas wirklich geschafft hat und wenn man etwas nicht schafft, dann ist das eben so, es hat eben auch nicht jeder Sänger irgendwann eine Nummer Eins in den Charts und man stelle sich vor, auf Servern wie Ysera, der zu den am dichtesten bevölkerten gehört, würde JEDER Casual sich auf diese Weise produzieren.

Dann wäre überhaupt kein Spielen mehr möglich, denn das Ausnutzen der Exploits führt AUCH dazu, das man immer mal wieder die Meldung bekommt "Es können keine weiteren Instanzen gestartet werden", denn wenn irgendein Raid nach Ausnutzen eines Exploits den Boss nicht legt, dann hängt die Instanz ............................ für mich ein sehr unsoziales Verhalten, aber Hauptsache man selbst hat was "geschafft", oder ?

Ist schon klar, wenn man im RL nicht bescheisse kann, dann tut man es eben in einem Spiel, denn das ist so schön bequem und anonym, nur dumm das sich eben solche Leute auch im RL oftmals als regelrechte Arschlöcher entpuppen, als Leute die anderen gerne Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen, aber heulend rumrennen, wenn sie selbst mal die Betroffenen sind.

EDIT: @ Testare, Gameforge gibt es noch, richtig, aber in den vergangenen Jahren sind dort schätzungsweise 50 !!! "Mitarbeiter" gegangen (worden) und die wenigsten davon freiwillig und ich weiß wovon ich schreibe ;-)


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant was hier für Vergleiche gezogen werden und was auf der anderen Seite für Rechtfertigungen auftauchen, leider sind gerade einmal 10 Prozent davon zutreffend.


Nicht ganz... es sind 24,38%
Woher ich diese Zahl habe?
Naja, einfach aus der Luft gegriffen - so wie Du auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst schon die Sperre eines Bekannten aufheben "lassen", allerdings war am Ende der Diskussion die Hälfte der Sperrzeit auch schon rum, denn, wie man sich vorstellen kann, die zuständigen Support-Mitarbeiter verschleppen so etwas gerne, da sie schlichtweg keine Lust haben sich damit auseinander zu setzen.


Soso, Du hast die Sperrung aufheben lassen.
Kannst Du das konkretisieren?
Hast Du beim Blizz-Chef angerufen und die entsprechende Anweisung gegeben?



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Dann wäre überhaupt kein Spielen mehr möglich, denn das Ausnutzen der Exploits führt AUCH dazu, das man immer mal wieder die Meldung bekommt "Es können keine weiteren Instanzen gestartet werden", denn wenn irgendein Raid nach Ausnutzen eines Exploits den Boss nicht legt, dann hängt die Instanz ............................ für mich ein sehr unsoziales Verhalten, aber Hauptsache man selbst hat was "geschafft", oder ?


Hier ist mir der Zusammenhang nicht wirklich klar.
Kannst Du das genauer ausführen?
Auf den ersten Blick schaut das für mich nur nach Humbug aus.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Juni 2009)

mmh ich verfolg das nun schon ne weile 
etwas fiktive ot:
da wurschtelt sich ne Gilde, sagen "Ehnsiehstda" durch den temporären "endcontent". das macht eindruck und soviel eindruck es hinterlässt, soviel neider zieht es nach. also ab in den endcontent. vorher eventuell auf einem privatserver alles austesten (extem fiktiv) und ab auf ein liveserver.
mit den nun erlesen und eventuelle ausprobierten tricks alles rocken. danach geht man in ein forum, weil in dalaran zu wenig bewunderer rumlaufen und erstmal zeigen was man hat und kann... am rande erwähnen das ja der content so leicht geworden ist und das die von blizz alles kaputt machen.
nun geh ich mal davon aus, dasz die damen und herren, die das game entwickeln, auch nur menschen sind, die eine gewisse anerkennung für ihre arbeit wollen (es ist ihr baby)... nun lesen sie wochenlang in foren... das dies alles nicht das gelbe vom ei ist. dann fragt man sich woran es liegt. schaut sich mal alle ids an und muss feststellen, dasz der grossteil nicht durch können glänzt sondern durch tricks. nun scheint das gesamte in einem anderen licht für blizz und sie schreiten zu tat ... eine völlig einfach menschliche reaktion ... erstmal alles bannen was einem spanisch vorkommt und untersuchen.
in den90ern haben wir auch leute incl. ihres rechners aus lanparties geschmissen, die auf ihrem monitor ein eddingpunkt hatten damit sie z.b bei cs einen vorteil hatten... 
aber wie gesagt das ist ein reines hirngesprinst und hat mit dem thema nix zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casiopi (25. Juni 2009)

Zintara schrieb:


> wenn ihm es palusibl erklärt wird sprich in deinem fall gesagt wird : du hast unser klo verdreckt <<< wird derjenige auch *also ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie willst du einem 12 Jährigen Kind plausibel erklären, dass er im Unrecht ist? Solltest du das dennoch schaffen, meinst du er wäre so einsichtig und würde sich schämen oder gar entschuldigen?

Manche disskutieren mit dem Türsteher vor der Disco bis zum Umfallen (aus welchen gründen auch immmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und kommen trotzdem nicht rein.


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Juni 2009)

Also ich persönlich denke ja dass ihr zu gut seid. Blizzard bekommt kalte Füße dass bald schon wieder jemand nach neuem Content schreit....meeehr meeeehr!




Ne eig. nicht.

Zum thema bugusing - jeder so wie er es will. Ich denke es nimmt an reiz sich bugs zu bedienen obwohl man weiß, dass es so einfacher wird.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nicht ganz... es sind 24,38%
> Woher ich diese Zahl habe?
> Naja, einfach aus der Luft gegriffen - so wie Du auch.
> 
> ...




Gut das du nicht allwissend bist und auch gar nicht sein willst, denn sonst hättest du einfach mal RICHTIG gelesen und dir die Mühe gemacht zu VERSTEHEN.

Das aber wolltest du gar nicht, denn du gehörst auch zu denen, die glauben sie wüßten eh alles und wenn sie etwas nicht wissen oder verstehen, dann hat der Andere eh Unrecht.

Für Leute wie dich hab ich nur eins übrig "Glauben ist nicht Wissen", leider verstehen Leute wie du selbst das nicht, da die Selbstverliebtheit viel zu stark ausgeprägt ist.

Bevor du dir die "Mühe" machst dich hier noch mal zu äußern: ich les dein Gesülze eh nicht weiter, denn dir fehlt es eindeutig an der geistigen Reife um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und wenn andere Leute was posten das dir nicht einleuchtet, dann ziehst du das eh in den Dreck, weil das bequemer ist als es einfach mal hinzunehmen.


----------



## Phystikia (25. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die Diskussion nun nicht komplett verfolgt, aber nachdem ich auf einen Beitrag gestoßen bin, in dem es um die Taktik beim XT geht, in der man den Boss zwischen zwei Haufen stellt... Jetzt frage ich mich: haben wir da auch einen Bug ausgenutzt, oder ist die Taktik nicht nur einfacher sondern auch erlaubt??? Gut, man bekommt wenn man den wie sonst auch im Normalmodus macht nicht mehr/ besseren Loot, wenn man diese Taktik erfolgreich durchzieht, interessant ist eher die Frage wie es aussieht wenn man das im Hardmode macht. Aber ganz ehrlich, jetzt bin ich doch etwas verunsichert. Was meint denn der Rest dazu, erlaubt oder auch Bugusing?


----------



## Shaniya (25. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -XT rechts hinstellen zwischen die zwei Haufen damit aus 2 Haufen keine Adds spawnen?




Das ist kein Bug - das wird Dir in fast allen Guides als Taktik vorgeschlagen vorallem für Hardmode.
Man tankt den Boss in dem dafür vorgesehenen Raum und an einer Stelle an die er sich selber bewegt! Steht nirgendwo ein Schild das der Boss nur in der Mitte getankt werden darf.
Außerdem würde ich wenn es dafür Banns gibt auf einem Geister-Server spielen - bzw. nicht mehr spielen ^^

Das ist von Anfang an möglich und wäre längst rausgepatcht worden, so wie bei Freya vor kurzem.


----------



## Raveless (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, es steht ja nirgendsdow vorgeschrieben WO man den Boss tanken muss.
Diese Position befindet sich im Raudm wo ja der normale Bosskampf auch stattfindet.
Da der Boss ja auch noch hin und her läuft und nicht feste in der Mitte steht ist denke ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden Ihn dort zu tanken.

Im Zweifelsfall Gm Ticket / Forum und nachfragen ...


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Gut das du nicht allwissend bist und auch gar nicht sein willst, denn sonst hättest du einfach mal RICHTIG gelesen und dir die Mühe gemacht zu VERSTEHEN.


Oh, ich denke ich habe richtig gelesen. Und ich hab mir sogar Mühe gegeben zu verstehen.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Das aber wolltest du gar nicht, denn du gehörst auch zu denen, die glauben sie wüßten eh alles und wenn sie etwas nicht wissen oder verstehen, dann hat der Andere eh Unrecht.


Reine Unterstellung.
Bitte bleib sachlich.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Für Leute wie dich hab ich nur eins übrig "Glauben ist nicht Wissen", leider verstehen Leute wie du selbst das nicht, da die Selbstverliebtheit viel zu stark ausgeprägt ist.


a) Wieder nur eine Unterstellung
b) Sehe ich keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Selbstverliebtheit und dem Unverständnis gegenüber der Differenzierung zwischen Glaube und Wissen.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Bevor du dir die "Mühe" machst dich hier noch mal zu äußern: ich les dein Gesülze eh nicht weiter, denn dir fehlt es eindeutig an der geistigen Reife um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und wenn andere Leute was posten das dir nicht einleuchtet, dann ziehst du das eh in den Dreck, weil das bequemer ist als es einfach mal hinzunehmen.


a) Habe ich nichts in den Dreck gezogen, sondern lediglich Dinge die Du geschrieben hast hinterfragt.
b) Möglicherweise bin ich tatsächlich nicht fähig komplexe Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und zu verstehen. In dem Fall wäre eine Erklärung sicherlich nicht die Mühe wert. Vielleicht hättest Du aber für einen Moment davon ausgehen können, daß ich dazu doch in der Lage bin. In dem Fall hättest Du auf die Fragen, die ich gestellt habe eingehen und Deine Thesen näher erläutern können.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (25. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich hab die letzten 9 Seiten nicht gelesen... aber gehts noch um die 5 Accounts oder sind wir schon im Flameland? 

Weil...dann mach ich mit. Ich hab grad Kaffee getrunken und der war scheiße heiß! Sind die von Siemens echt so dumm wie Blizzard und können kein benutzerfreundliches Produkt herstellen?


----------



## Nahan (25. Juni 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab die letzten 9 Seiten nicht gelesen... aber gehts noch um die 5 Accounts oder sind wir schon im Flameland?



Dazu verweise ich auf die letzten 9 Seiten. Da kann man das ganz einfach selbst herausfinden!


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (25. Juni 2009)

Hoppala, für "Nahan, der Tiefflieger" (in Anlehnung an den kreiert euren eigenen Titel Thread) hätte ich noch ironie on / off mit schreiben sollen.

Mea Culpa. ich lese mir natürlich gleich den Thread durch.


----------



## Ibrax (25. Juni 2009)

Netter Thread, allerdings finde ich es schon bedenklich das ein Account für die Programmierfehler vom Schneegestöber gesperrt wird (ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich). Eher mal dafür sorgen das die Bugs verschwinden und wenn diese auftreten und ein vermeintliches Bug-Using erfolgt ist dann mal über Verhältnismäßigkeit nachdenken. Was kostet so ein Loot die Firma Blizz ? Genau 0,00 €... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juni 2009)

> Das ist kein Bug - das wird Dir in fast allen Guides als Taktik vorgeschlagen vorallem für Hardmode.
> Man tankt den Boss in dem dafür vorgesehenen Raum und an einer Stelle an die er sich selber bewegt! Steht nirgendwo ein Schild das der Boss nur in der Mitte getankt werden darf.
> Außerdem würde ich wenn es dafür Banns gibt auf einem Geister-Server spielen - bzw. nicht mehr spielen ^^
> 
> Das ist von Anfang an möglich und wäre längst rausgepatcht worden, so wie bei Freya vor kurzem.



Sorry, aber genau das ist es ja. Ob das eine Taktik ist oder nicht entscheidet offensichtlich nur Blizzard und ich finde es ziemlich armselig, dass man nach über zwei Monaten arbiträr bestimmte Dinge eben als bug-using identifiziert und rückwirkend Sanktionen ausspricht und noch dazu nicht einmal erwähnt um welchen Vorfall es sich nun handelt.

Flamelevi bewegt sich auch "von selbst" zum Eingang und es ist auch von Anfang an möglich und wurde eben nicht "längst" rausgepatcht. Ich bestreite ja auch gar nicht, dass dies ein Bug ist, nur wird bei Bugs eben mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, da es - wie schon erwähnt - bei Heigan safespot oder "Tanz auf dem Vulkan" Achievement wohl keinen tangiert hat "wie" die Leute da "clever use of game mechanics" betrieben haben.

Außerdem geht es gerade bei Exploiting nach eigener Aussage von Blizzard wohl darum, inwiefern man der Spielwelt, der Server-Ökonomie und anderen Spielern Schaden zufügt. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass auf den meisten Servern die AHs großflächig von irgendwelchen Addon-China-Botfarmern kontrolliert werden ist das für viele Raider (ganz besonders jene, die den Bug nicht ausgenutzt haben oder vielleicht nur 1x) ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Prinzipiell finde ich dieses "über den Kamm scheren" einfach sehr unglücklich gemacht von Blizzard. Die Dummen sind jetzt diejenigen, die in mittelmäßigen Raidgilden spielen wo der Bug irgendwie passiert ist und man in der Situtation den dann umgehaun hat um Zeit zu sparen anstatt die Ini komplett zu resetten. Diese Spieler haben keinen Extra-Loot, keine Achievements usw. und werden nun genauso bestraft wie andere, die den Bug gezielt benutzt haben um an das Achievement mit +4 Türmen zu kommen sowie den damit einhergehenden Extra-Loot.

Ob dies nun eine systemimmante Ungerechtigkeit ist oder nicht, das bleibt sich gleich, eine Ungerechtigkeit ist es allemal. So gesehen richtet sich die Strafe einfach nicht nach der Tat und das ist in allen Lebenslagen blöd (wenn jemand 10 Euro einsteckt anstatt denjenigen zu suchen dem sie gehören und dafür genausoviele Jahre Knast kriegt wie einer der 10,000 Euro aus einem Tresor stiehlt, dann ist das auch ungerecht) und somit verstehe ich die Aufregung von einigen hier absolut.

Am Ende bleibt für mich nicht "Hätte ich bloß nicht exploited" (was ich ja nie wollte), sondern "hätte ich bloß den Bug wenigstens benutzt um +4 Türme Achievement zu bekommen", dann wüßte ich jetzt warum ich den 72h Bann habe...


----------



## Ibrax (25. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...Angesichts der Tatsache, dass auf den meisten Servern die AHs großflächig von irgendwelchen Addon-China-Botfarmern kontrolliert werden ist das für viele Raider (ganz besonders jene, die den Bug nicht ausgenutzt haben oder vielleicht nur 1x) ein Schlag ins Gesicht.



<ironie>Da fragt man sich wer denn wohl dazu in der Lage ist auf allen Servern in Stormwind Leichen zu einer Goldseitenwerbung hinzulegen....</ironie>

Und ist der Bug des Sonnwendfestes jetzt auch eine Ausnutzung wenn man die Punkte nochmal angeht und nach dem Reset wieder Gold und EP kassiert ^^ Glaube dann müssten min. 7 Mio Accounts gesperrt werden ....;-)


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (25. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber irgendwas gemacht haben was BLizzard nicht mag, sonst würden sie nicht eure Acc's sperren. Ganz einfach.




Blizzard hat auch einen aus meinem Raid einfach gesperrt, und der hat gar nichts gemacht, also soviel zum Thema Ihr müsst aber irgendwas gemacht haben was BLizzard nicht mag, sonst würden sie nicht eure Acc's sperren.Die auskünfte von Blizzard widersprachen sich immer mehr und nen wirklichen Grund konnte sich nicht mal nennen, und nachdem seine Gilde mit jedem Char tickets geschrieben hat, wurde er wieder entsperrt


----------



## traxlerboy (25. Juni 2009)

Letztens wurde von einem Gildenmitglied der acc gebannt ..er war erst lvl 34 mit seinem main.....keiner weis warum (er wusste nichmal wie das spiel richtig funktionierte)


lfg


----------



## Savo3 (25. Juni 2009)

Hab mal n ticket geschrieben
xD

Vl sagt mal n Gm was dazu




Hoffl kein BannxD


----------



## blindhai (25. Juni 2009)

Schöne Geschichten hier...erzählt mir mehr...ich liebe Märchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xydor (25. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht."
Ihr habt gegen Blizzards "Gesetze" verstoßen, ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich ist da eigentlich egal. (wobei ich da natürlich in eurem Fall sehr stark zu "wissentlich" tendiere) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

